# One of the BEST Android Browsers: Habit Browser



## ikjadoon (May 4, 2013)

Not my app, just found in a Reddit post--tried it, it's amazing. Basically, whatever you're using right now is probably inferior.  I used Boat Browser, then Chrome extensively. Dabbled in Dolphin, Firefox, Maxthon, and a few others. Habit Browser beats them all _handily_. Amazingly, it's free!!!

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=jp.ddo.pigsty.HabitBrowser

Best mostly unique features of HB (Habit Browser):


 Set URL re-directs: don't you hate when XDA forum links from a Google search don't open Tapatalk? HB allows you to add new URL re-directs to apps (as many as you want)
 Customize EVERY toolbar: customize the address bar, tab toolbar, and browsing toolbar (back, forward, refresh, home) to 1) go away 2) place exactly where you want them (top, bottom, this toolbar on top of that, etc.), 3) change the buttons (with swiping *and* long-press functionality), 4) themes, and lots more
 Set a real home-page, meaning it will open when you open a new tab.
 Pie control.
 Gestures for flicking that DO NOT require another "interface" (like Dolphin's odd implementation).
 A bajiillion more. Not even kidding; *easily* over 100 options.

The first three sold it to me instantly ("sold"...it's ACTUALLY FREE). I implore you to try it, not because I like it, but because it will change your Android browsing experience for the better.


----------



## Caebron (May 4, 2013)

Oops! Google Chrome could not find habit browser - play store link


----------



## ikjadoon (May 4, 2013)

Caebron said:


> Oops! Google Chrome could not find habit browser - play store link

Click to collapse



Oh, ugh. Not sure why that happened.  Updated. Thanks for the tip,


----------



## grigoris_a (May 4, 2013)

I have to say this is a really feature rich browser and highly customizable.Besides the ui which is not so polished I am really impressed.


Sent using Tapatalk HD


----------



## szymgio (May 4, 2013)

Wow, great browser, thanks!


----------



## Aiir2001 (May 4, 2013)

I'll definitely give it a try. Thanks!


----------



## mm1ke (May 5, 2013)

Thanks for the link. Gonna give it a try.


----------



## wtfzb (May 5, 2013)

i will also try it

Sent from my ZTE U788 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dexcellium (May 5, 2013)

I'm trying too, thanks!


----------



## ikjadoon (May 9, 2013)

How are you guys liking it?!


----------



## odin the king (May 9, 2013)

Awsome..its lightning fast..thnx

Sent from my Raven A110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cjkacz (May 12, 2013)

grigoris_a said:


> I have to say this is a really feature rich browser and highly customizable.Besides the ui which is not so polished I am really impressed.
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Im going to have to try it!


----------



## alirezajigar69 (May 13, 2013)

i will also try it


----------



## weirdsciencex (May 13, 2013)

Been giving it a try.

First impressions nice and fast, highly customizable and like others have stated the UI could do with a bit of work but overall I'm impressed.

Autocorrected from my EVO 3D running CM 10.1 / Fleksy Beta


----------



## nattoleon (May 13, 2013)

*i will try it*

as title  thanks


----------



## ScreenScratcher (May 13, 2013)

Thanks, will most definitely look into it!


----------



## DeeMann (May 13, 2013)

ill try it


----------



## timgreen123 (May 14, 2013)

try it after 5 minutes that's pretty and fast i think


----------



## Krazhil (May 14, 2013)

THAT'S the browser I was looking for years!


----------



## mahaninad22 (May 14, 2013)

opera is the best

Sent from my GT-S5670 using xda premium


----------



## JasonKZLY (May 14, 2013)

Is this browser intense on memory??? How much RAM does it take? Can anybody please tell me?


----------



## slarkpro (May 14, 2013)

i think ucbrowser is best browser:laugh:


----------



## DroidModderXtreme (May 14, 2013)

*I'll try*

I'll try it,it sounds very great and cool


----------



## DJBrie (May 15, 2013)

I tried it out today and it's great.
Really fast with loads of customisation options.
Love the pull in tabs from the sides.
:good:


----------



## Anu6is (May 15, 2013)

Hmmmm...alright, based on the replies, I'm intrigued.


----------



## Aim006 (May 15, 2013)

I have been using Dolphin Browser/Jetpack for a long time, but I will see how this one is. I hope it's as fast as Dolphin is.


----------



## TJBunch1228 (May 15, 2013)

I have a love/hate relationship with every browser besides Chrome. But I gotta say this is really quite nice. It's smooth as silk, I love the customization of the navigation bar as well as the long press options therein.

Good find, OP. Thanks for the share.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fakeghost (May 18, 2013)

*Just Installed it!!!*

I have just installed it. i will report back soon with my opinion of the browser


----------



## fakeghost (May 18, 2013)

I have used it for a day (Approximately)... excellent browser, very fast and i think less memory consumption as compared to chrome which is very very very memory eager... Recommended!!!!


----------



## cap3r0n (May 18, 2013)

I will have to check it out. Thanks!


----------



## tongueinamow (May 20, 2013)

does this support flash player like puffin browser?


----------



## TJBunch1228 (May 20, 2013)

Still living the browser so far, my only complaint is that there is no word wrapping when I zoom in on text. Or is there a setting I'm missing?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Firtecy (May 20, 2013)

Wow I'm very impressed, i think i found a new browser for my device! Thanks!

Sent from my LG-P990 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ikjadoon (May 21, 2013)

TJBunch1228 said:


> Still living the browser so far, my only complaint is that there is no word wrapping when I zoom in on text. Or is there a setting I'm missing?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Same request! It doesn't have text reflow AFAIK, as I have heard it called. I've emailed the developer to see what he feels about it--I'll keep you updated! 

Flash: yes, must be enabled. Developer says it may be buggy, but I've had no problems. Sorry for bad resolution, but you can see it says installed:







Memory usage: it's at about 100mb with about 5 tabs open for 10 minutes on my Galaxy S3 (2 GB of RAM).


----------



## a4abell (May 21, 2013)

Similar to UC browser 

Sent from my GT-i9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ultramanoid (Aug 27, 2013)

This browser blew my mind. Spent four hours customizing the thousands of preferences combinations. And the import / export settings is pure gold for this. Haven't seen anything as useful as this in years.


----------



## ikjadoon (Aug 28, 2013)

Ultramanoid said:


> This browser blew my mind. Spent four hours customizing the thousands of preferences combinations. And the import / export settings is pure gold for this. Haven't seen anything as useful as this in years.

Click to collapse


----------



## sayedrman (Aug 29, 2013)

Chrome

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## YodieBuzz (Aug 30, 2013)

Going to try this out

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Dirty TR (Aug 31, 2013)

*oscillationo vnparli*

Going to try now, thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## anilyarki (Sep 1, 2013)

Have been a uc browser fan for last three years. But this one is indeed different. Thanks for suggesting. I m loving it. 

Sent from my Lenovo P770 using xda app-developers app


----------



## JESUSgotNAILED (Sep 1, 2013)

The features look good! I'll definitely try it out... always have used Firefox myself on the phone.


----------



## Stevdza (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks for sharing man,very appreciated!


----------



## Metaception (Sep 1, 2013)

Does this have DuckDuckGo as a search engine?

I prefer that to Google on my phone, since I don't have all the privacy extensions on Android.


----------



## rdv291 (Sep 2, 2013)

to the UC browser users

It has compression technology, similar to Opera Turbo but as the data goes via Chinese servers, I had several log in problems with UCB and hence I stay away from it. 

I guess Habit Browser does not have such issues.


----------



## ikjadoon (Sep 3, 2013)

Metaception said:


> Does this have DuckDuckGo as a search engine?
> 
> I prefer that to Google on my phone, since I don't have all the privacy extensions on Android.

Click to collapse



It doesn't.  Just Google and Bing. You could email the developer and see if he's interested. 

Currently, I don't use the search bar because I just set the search engine to my home and use a home button.


----------



## bigboss954 (Sep 4, 2013)

been using the default browser for sometime now, guess i will see how this compares.


----------



## ivene (Sep 7, 2013)

thanks for the share bro!

i like dolphin browser so much,


----------



## opg822 (Sep 7, 2013)

I continue to be faithful to boat browser :laugh:


----------



## dwarf_t0ssn (Sep 8, 2013)

Am using Naked Browser (minimal and FAST) and Maxthon (pre-cloud version) atm, but am always willing to try others to see how they stack up. 

Hopefully "feature rich" doesn't mean it's bloated and huge. Will give this one a shot.


----------



## arulbrb (Sep 8, 2013)

It is look good. I'll try it. Thanks for share it.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drewwtek (Sep 8, 2013)

It looks pretty ok... I just hope it will be more stable than Chrome. Chrome just crashes too much for me.


----------



## cgmastertecnology (Sep 8, 2013)

Not fast like opera


----------



## jambriz (Sep 8, 2013)

Interesting I will give this a shot.  Hopefully it's as slim and fast as the stock browser in my device. 

Sent from my ST18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dwarf_t0ssn (Sep 10, 2013)

You weren't kidding, it is feature rich indeed. It has more options in settings than any browser I've used yet, and most importantly supports private mode! I'll be keeping this one and playing with it.


----------



## jokerhunter (Sep 10, 2013)

Gonna give it a shot!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## starmaster10 (Sep 10, 2013)

Never heard of this browser and will definitely give it a try..thanks for the info.


----------



## ikjadoon (Sep 30, 2013)

Update to all users: the developer has rewritten the entire application from scratch! 

New Habit Browser: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=jp.ddo.pigsty.HabitBrowser

Seems identical in features. UI is a little bigger and themes are a bit different. I didn't import settings from the old app-it just took 5 minutes to manually copy them over. 

At least one bug is fixed: tapping the Google search box does not cause the page to jump up and then down again (kept tapping the one below the one I wanted to tap). 

Otherwise, nothing much.  Very glad and happy to have an active dev.


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 1, 2013)

Is this 2.2+ or what

Sent after :stirthepot:


----------



## araujo3rd (Oct 1, 2013)

I still prefer UC browser


----------



## codsleep (Oct 1, 2013)

I agree

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Honikou (Oct 1, 2013)

i'll try ! I use daulphin or chrome


----------



## Zeuscluts (Oct 1, 2013)

But I still prefer Chrome. 
No satisfied like Chrome

--------------------Signature--------------------
*Have Courtesy To Hit Thanks,
If I helped You!!!!*
Check My Signature For More Works. 
http://hmpshah.com/signature/


----------



## ikjadoon (Oct 5, 2013)

Sanjay said:


> Is this 2.2+ or what
> 
> Sent after :stirthepot:

Click to collapse



Not on PC, but the desktop Play Store page has that info. I think it's pretty widely compatible.


----------



## Zanec (Oct 5, 2013)

*Differences...*

What is the difference between Habit Browser and the "classic" version???


----------



## pilotdog68 (Oct 5, 2013)

Are there any notable features over Firefox? 

Sent from my XT912 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zubairamd (Oct 5, 2013)

Dolphin wins it.

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DanielKennethRego (Oct 6, 2013)

Odd name for a browser, Habit Browser, but thanks for the recommendation, this is superb, probably the best all-round browser I've come across (and I've spent the last week trying pretty much every notable one) for someone looking for a full set of features and functions, total customizability and tweakability, all with a light system footprint.

Some of the features that really stood out for me (in addition to the ones *ikjadoon* mentioned in the first post):

1. *Custom user agent string*. Few browsers allow this, and I use this to set a custom user agent string that says just 'Mobile'. This forces Facebook to load the older, non-Javascript version of the mobile site, which is MUCH lighter both to render and to hold in memory (it uses about half the memory of the usual Facebook mobile site) - at the expense of the different layout and Javascript functionality for instant, non-reloading interaction such as liking posts and auto-refreshing messages. 
Very often, I just want to check and respond to pending notifications/messages, and check out what's going on on my news feed, for which I find this lighter, stripped-down site far easier to work with without memory use skyrocketing and disrupting my other running tasks.

2. *Per-site and per-tab user agent rules* - I use this to force Facebook to load its stripped-down non-JS site, while leaving all other sites loading the usual Android or desktop versions. Total control.

3. *The two quick 'pie' menus*, accessible by swiping inwards from the screen edges. Fully customisable to hold the functions/toggles/features that you use most often. My quick menus are customised for quick access to inverted rendering, sharing the current page (to Evernote or Messaging), per-tab user agent, favourites, open tabs list, switch to previous/next open tab, open address bar, and a few others, so I can get rid of the main toolbar/menus for a full-screen experience without losing out on usability.

4. *Fully customisable interface*, toolbars and menus. This lets me pick exactly what I want to see and use, getting rid of things like the home page button (which I never use), to make room for other buttons and toggles of choice, shift the positions and sizes of the toolbars, or get rid of the menu/toolbar entirely. No other browser comes close, in this department. Outstanding.

5. Can use *Flash*. I haven't ever needed to use Flash yet, but it's nice to know that Habit can do it, if I ever need to.

6. *Inverted rendering/night mode*, for reading at night or in low-light conditions. Many browsers (including stock AOSP) have this, but not some of the other major contenders, like Opera. 

7. Assorted *gestures* like flicking to switch tabs, all customisable.

8. Despite all this, it's about as *light and fast* as the stock AOSP browser or Naked Browser (which was my top choice for almost a year), and is clearly designed to maximise performance.

The only underwhelming thing about Habit is the slightly unpolished interface, especially the often quirky language in the menus and settings, that just leaves the overall impression a little rough around the edges. I sent the developer a polite e-mail with suggestions regarding this. And as shallow as this may sound. I also can't shake off the feeling that 'Habit Browser' is an odd name that might steer a lot away from even giving this excellent browser a chance.


----------



## GuestK00424 (Oct 6, 2013)

Gd gD gd best browser 

Sent from my A110Q using xda premium


----------



## rxzcums (Oct 6, 2013)

really so cool? i will try, thanks/:laugh:


----------



## dacthangtw (Oct 6, 2013)

Google Chrome


----------



## kratosrazor (Oct 6, 2013)

I'll try too.tnx


----------



## Mushi-shi (Oct 7, 2013)

My main browser ATM, lovin'it really! :good:


----------



## spb11 (Oct 7, 2013)

My main browser Opera.


----------



## nguyenthienqui (Oct 8, 2013)

stock browser :good:


----------



## pingnew (Oct 8, 2013)

For me, after testing a string of browsers, Browser Habit is certainly the best Android browser:
- Very fast
- A lot of possible settings / customization
- Ergonomic navigation unparalleled, thanks to "glasses" side parameterized or changing tabs with a simple gesture.
- And so many other possibilities ...
Anyway, try it is to adopt it!
:good:


----------



## zubairamd (Oct 8, 2013)

Currently Google chrome but will try habit browser as setting it's heavy fan following.

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Amd4life (Oct 9, 2013)

How do you install this on a note3, it's failing the identity check on the play store?


----------



## tmorterlaing (Oct 9, 2013)

No one seems to have particularly justified why it's good?  --- I'm less than keen about the separate search and address bards tbh


----------



## JMMPRATES (Oct 9, 2013)

Google > All

I'll stay using Chrome for now


----------



## brylcio16 (Oct 9, 2013)

I'll try this too . Becouse Dolphin crashes after open 4-5 tabs...


----------



## kohage (Oct 9, 2013)

seems nice.. i'll give it a try then


----------



## Maurinho_84 (Oct 12, 2013)

Internet Explorer is the best and boot explorer

Inviato dal mio GT-I9505 usando XDA Premium HD app


----------



## goktahan (Oct 13, 2013)

Is it better than Dolphin Browser?


----------



## davisan1 (Oct 13, 2013)

I'll try this. Want to see how it deals with bookmark sync, hope its as good as the aosp browser


----------



## hany0u (Dec 12, 2013)

Maurinho_84 said:


> Internet Explorer is the best and boot explorer
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-I9505 usando XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Internet Explorer ?


----------



## Fuhrmanns (Dec 16, 2013)

Never heard of that browser before. I'm currently using Boat Browser, which is very fast and good. Gonna give it a try!


----------



## mrzilla (Dec 16, 2013)

ikjadoon said:


> Not my app, just found in a Reddit post--tried it, it's amazing. Basically, whatever you're using right now is probably inferior.  I used Boat Browser, then Chrome extensively. Dabbled in Dolphin, Firefox, Maxthon, and a few others. Habit Browser beats them all _handily_. Amazingly, it's free!!!

Click to collapse



Definitely going to be giving this a try, thanks   Honestly, kind of tired of using Chrome on my phone - something about it just feels off.  Then again, that could be because PIE has made me lazy.


----------



## iamolu (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks...will try it out and give feedback


----------



## x000x (Dec 17, 2013)

looks good, but what is the difference between habit browser and habit browser classic? 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=jp.ddo.pigsty.HabitBrowser&hl=en

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=jp.ddo.pigsty.Habit_Browser&hl=en



edit: in the "whats new" section the dev states "I do not update the classic thereafter"  so i guess that means the classic version has been discontinued


----------



## sooperwill (Dec 17, 2013)

this is a pretty cool browser!


----------



## chriscockerham1976 (Dec 17, 2013)

Just checked it out. It is a good browser, especially for a free one! thanks for posting this.


----------



## Wikdclown (Dec 21, 2013)

Wow I just got through testing this out and I gotta say its mighty impressive. I use Dolphin mainly and this has dolphins speed and extensive customization, Tyvm for sharing this or I would probably have never even tried it lol.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:57 PM ----------

Out of curiosity will this work with grease monkey scripts ?

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## kfouzder (Dec 24, 2013)

How does it perform/respond when 7+ tabs are opened?


----------



## ikjadoon (Dec 25, 2013)

Zanec said:


> What is the difference between Habit Browser and the "classic" version???

Click to collapse



Classic is the "old" Habit Browser, which won't be updated AFAIK (maybe security patches). The developer rewrote the whole app to be faster and more bug-free.



Wikdclown said:


> [/COLOR]Out of curiosity will this work with grease monkey scripts ?

Click to collapse



I don't think so, but there are some scripts he mentions in the latest changelog...



kfouzder said:


> How does it perform/respond when 7+ tabs are opened?

Click to collapse



As fast as with one tab, at least on my Galaxy S4. I think it starts to slow down a bit after 15 tabs, though.


----------



## mrsegev (Dec 25, 2013)

Nice.  Thanks for sharing! 

Sent from my SM-N900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Wikdclown (Dec 25, 2013)

Well after using this exclusively for all my browsing needs I gotta say it's easily the best browser I have used so far on Android and I absolutely love the amount of customization it has. 

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## kfouzder (Dec 27, 2013)

ikjadoon said:


> Classic is the "old" Habit Browser, which won't be updated AFAIK (maybe security patches). The developer rewrote the whole app to be faster and more bug-free.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, cheers.


----------



## dragonflare (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks! Sounds like its worth checking out.


----------



## toysnic (Jan 3, 2014)

hello,
I use habit browser since a long time now.
It's my favorite.
We can so much with it.

But I have some problems:

1st and more important:

My keyboard hide the text box and I have to close the keyboard to see what I wrote.
I don't have that trouble with Chrome or others browser.

Do you have the same problem and do you have any solution?

2nd:
when you click on a youtube link, the application starts but doesn't go on the video specified in the link.
The solution is to remove the URL in Youtube partner because they have changed specifications.
reset in [Settings> Advanced> URL pattern].

After the appication is not started any more, the desired video is directly played with the browser.

How to launch the appication on the right video?


Thanks


----------



## elcangri (Jan 3, 2014)

I will try this Browser , My actually / Google Chrome for my device is the most widely used .


----------



## Scripts (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm a chrome user as well, but after trying the Habit browser it's got my vote for being better.

Sent from ALCATEL One Touch Fierce


----------



## toysnic (Jan 4, 2014)

Nobody have a problem with the keyboard and the edittext area ? 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 997D using xda app-developers app


----------



## icebergz12 (Jan 5, 2014)

I concur. I really like it and would use it if they add a print option.

Sent from my VS980 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## Limpzon (Jan 5, 2014)

Hmm..sounds interesting! Need to test this browser!


----------



## teonagode (Jan 5, 2014)

This browser rules 

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## galaxytab2user (Jan 5, 2014)

thanks for the link! this browser is just great! i'm sure its fame will grow fast due to downloads from xda forums


----------



## Examplyst (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm a Google Chrome user, and I was a Opera user, but Habit Browser is amazing. Flawless
Far better and it moves faster. I'll use it more often.


----------



## Wikdclown (Jan 7, 2014)

toysnic said:


> Nobody have a problem with the keyboard and the edittext area ?
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 997D using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No problem like that for me sorry ?


Sent from your cereal box


----------



## toysnic (Jan 7, 2014)

Wikdclown said:


> No problem like that for me sorry ?
> 
> 
> Sent from your cereal box

Click to collapse



I just found that I have this problem when I use the fullscreen mode (without the statut bar). 
Can you try it ? 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 997D using xda app-developers app


----------



## Wikdclown (Jan 7, 2014)

Yeah I run in full screen mode and have not had that problem. 

Sent from somewhere over there *points


----------



## alpha-niner64 (Jan 7, 2014)

IMO, Habit Browser works pretty well for phones(Samsung/HTC phones) that don't use Navbars because of how the menu icons appear in Landscape which I feel is really intuitive. The performance of Habit for me is comparable to Boat and Dolphin on my Galaxy S3. Firefox is definitely more responsive than Habit and Boat but that's a matter of taste. I personally still prefer Boat because I like the swipe gesture to open up my tabs which frees up space for my screen. Habit's got the Pie-Controls in Full-screen which is a nice substitute with customization. I can't seem to find the option to text-wrap and that's an important feature to me. I also like being able to customize my toolbar that Boat has.

Overall I think I can make the transition from Boat to Habit, but right now I have no problem with Boat and the features it offers. $2-4 for the Pro Key for Boat's "Floating Window" is also very very handy that neither Habit or Firefox have. The performance between Habit, Boat, and Firefox comes down to preference for either 'iphone response' at the cost of functionality.


----------



## toysnic (Jan 7, 2014)

oreznal said:


> how can i hide the status bar?

Click to collapse



You can choose "FullScreen" Mode in menu.

In order to switch faster between Full or Not Full Screen, I placed the button in the action bar.


----------



## hardlined (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks, always looking to try new stuff. Chrome Beta isn't doing it for me anymore. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Badbob117 (Jan 8, 2014)

*Thanks will give it a go*

I am always looking for new browsers to try. Will give this one a go. I personally love Next browser and Boat browser for its speed. I do not really enjoy chrome or fireox on my tablet. I love em on my pc but they just do not cut it on android for me personally. 

Will give this one a go and report back ! 

EdIt: Yup it is pretty cool. Been messing around with it all night and barely scratched the surface of its features. Blazing fast as well. I threw lots of sights at it that sometimes gave my older browsers some trouble and it rendered them very fast and did not crash or freeze. Is pretty wicked so far!


----------



## toysnic (Jan 8, 2014)

oreznal said:


> wow.. appreciate that. it works. now i got 2 other questions please...
> 
> 1) how do i activate the circular quick menu?
> 
> 2) how do i activate night mode?

Click to collapse



Hi,

1) in Setting, advanced, quick menu
in Right or Left quick menu Settings, you can enable and customize them

2)I'm not sure that's what you need but try it:
settting, content, Inverted rendering: On

After you can add all this function to the action bar in menu advanced, action toolbar

Hope I help you...


----------



## itsMetatron (Jan 8, 2014)

gonna try this out, not too much of a fan of the firefox app other than syncing all of my user names and passwords


----------



## notanaccount (Jan 8, 2014)

*Looking gr8 !!*

Due to network problems download it later ...

Better than OPERA MINi ?


----------



## xdabumblebeen (Jan 8, 2014)

thanks for sharing dude


----------



## bilaren (Jan 8, 2014)

Best browser i tried so far

Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk


----------



## giangimilan (Jan 9, 2014)

it's really good


----------



## _xda_ (Jan 10, 2014)

If it allows Chrome or Firefox add-ons then I'd install it


----------



## codabrink (Jan 10, 2014)

I'll give it a try, thanks!


----------



## -DemiGodz- (Jan 10, 2014)

i will try this one... im using maxthon browser and for me its ok...


----------



## Tuxy1 (Jan 10, 2014)

In my tab i use maxthon too, its fast and stable.
In my phone i use the Browser from the Rom its good for me

Tuxy1


----------



## kupuk23 (Jan 12, 2014)

Cool  im trying it now... hope faster than Chrome and firepok :v:laugh:


----------



## kend0g (Jan 12, 2014)

In my opinion boat browser is not a failure but the best one I've used.. But I'll give this a shot. Thanks.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 AM ----------

It is a little bit only a second or two faster than boat browser.. I just like the layout more with boat.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hungtruong7 (Jan 12, 2014)

I will try it. Hope it will not use more RAM than Chrome  My tab just has 512Mb Ram, not enough to use Chrome.

---------- Post added at 08:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 AM ----------

It seem work good. Use memory fewer than Chrome. But i think it still make me less confused about user interface for the first time


----------



## assassinst (Jan 12, 2014)

yeah I will try it too. i'm using chrome now, hope it more faster than chrome, thank you :good:


----------



## sublimaze (Jan 13, 2014)

oreznal said:


> habit browser is a failure.. want proof? go to yahoo and click a few of the links.. see how it renders pages..here are a few examples of how beautifully it renders pages:
> 
> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/targe...-70-million-customers-132554585--finance.html
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



All of those links render perfectly in Habit Browser. Do you have the latest version?

















Does anyone know how to make the bottom navigation bar disappear? I'd like to have true full screen browsing and navigate via the popup circle menu, but I can't figure out how to get rid of the nav bar.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## WaveII_Jil (Jan 14, 2014)

Will download the latest version and try out the Habbit Browser


----------



## evil_arri (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanx for the share, I'll try it, never heard it before


----------



## evil_arri (Jan 15, 2014)

In fact, the browser is extremely fast and full of features, but the only thing that I didn't like is that embedded videos on blogs and forums are not properly shown, and are displayed like crap, maybe an issue with flash player or I`m missing something. 

Enviado desde mi GT-P5110 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bonny_k-9 (Jan 17, 2014)

The browser needs a new design in chrome. Simple. Then he goes to the masses. A (And I myself have just stopped using something. Worth Chrome beta) Another would not interfere with google sync in next browser.


----------



## imakul8 (Jan 24, 2014)

How to open pages by default zoomed all the way out. I believe the setting is usually called 'overview'. BTW, thanks for the link..I love the browser..only one thing..is there anyway to get rid of the thick title bar and icon on speed dial page?


----------



## rovama (Jan 24, 2014)

Never heard of it before, I'm currently using Maxthon Browser, but I will definitely give it a try, thanks :good:


----------



## howardsl2 (Jan 24, 2014)

I am currently using Chrome, but this looks interesting and will give it a try! Thanks OP!


----------



## imakul8 (Jan 25, 2014)

I read in another thread and I have to agree..Habit Browser uses alot of CPU.. more so it seems than Boat Browser which is why I stopped using it as well. Otherwise awesome.


----------



## xemnas18 (Jan 26, 2014)

Currently using next browser, but i will definitely give it a try!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

I just downloaded it and tried.
I like it and it is pretty fast. I was having a little trouble to get the circle menu out from both left or right side but now I figured it out. It took me a few minutes.  Those who have the same trouble, do this:
Put your thumb on the edge of the screen( either left or right), once the vertical blue bar appears move your thumb immediately toward the center of the screen and stop where your thumb is about 1 inch (this depends on your screen size) from the edge. The circle will appear. You might need a little practice.  Good luck!


----------



## Sanchito731 (Feb 4, 2014)

Will try.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ackroyd (Feb 6, 2014)

How about battery consumption?


----------



## mojohorlick (Feb 7, 2014)

Will give it a try later. Thanks

Sent from my LG G2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## The S3 Kid (Feb 15, 2014)

How do I get this to full screen and get the pie controls? There's too many options in the settings.

Edit: I figured it out. This is a worthy replacement for stock browser which isn't on KitKat.


----------



## Climuff (Feb 26, 2014)

The S3 Kid said:


> How do I get this to full screen and get the pie controls? There's too many options in the settings.
> 
> Edit: I figured it out. This is a worthy replacement for stock browser which isn't on KitKat.

Click to collapse



Would you please tell me how you get into fullscreen?


----------



## RocKhan (Mar 6, 2014)

I had a backup on sd card, but I forgot its name and I cant reload the backup, what was the default name of backup files of habit browser?


----------



## The S3 Kid (Mar 25, 2014)

Climuff said:


> Would you please tell me how you get into fullscreen?

Click to collapse



Just go into Settings>View>Fullscreen, then tick the bottom four boxes.


----------



## rival82 (Mar 26, 2014)

Looks interesting, but the Google play listing says that this version is no longer maintained. It seems the new version requires in app purchases.


----------



## Ranger2060 (Mar 26, 2014)

I like the Habit Browser too :good:


----------



## floepie (Mar 26, 2014)

Is there a way to have this sync with your Chrome bookmarks?  If I simply import device bookmarks, for which I have hundreds in various folders, they all get thrown into the root level.  Anyone have a genius method to import at least *only* the bookmarks in my "mobile bookmarks" folder in Chrome?

EDIT: OK, if you just want your mobile bookmarks from Chrome, go to Chrome's bookmark manager and export as an html file.  Transfer to SD card.  Import into Habit.  Then, I simply deleted all the folders in the root and was left with all the mobile bookmarks which aren't in any folders and sit at the very bottom of the list.


----------



## cuhulainn423 (Mar 26, 2014)

floepie said:


> Is there a way to have this sync with your Chrome bookmarks?  If I simply import device bookmarks, for which I have hundreds in various folders, they all get thrown into the root level.  Anyone have a genius method to import at least *only* the bookmarks in my "mobile bookmarks" folder in Chrome?
> 
> EDIT: OK, if you just want your mobile bookmarks from Chrome, go to Chrome's bookmark manager and export as an html file.  Transfer to SD card.  Import into Habit.  Then, I simply deleted all the folders in the root and was left with all the mobile bookmarks which aren't in any folders and sit at the very bottom of the list.

Click to collapse



Thanks for this tip.  I've not used the browser yet, but I just installed it and will try this.

I really like the 2nd post wiki idea in your sig.  Is there somewhere on the fora that I can go to voice my support?  I've been lurking for a long time and am now trying to get more active in the community.


----------



## floepie (Mar 26, 2014)

cuhulainn423 said:


> Thanks for this tip.  I've not used the browser yet, but I just installed it and will try this.
> 
> I really like the 2nd post wiki idea in your sig.  Is there somewhere on the fora that I can go to voice my support?  I've been lurking for a long time and am now trying to get more active in the community.

Click to collapse



Yes, the browser is a god send.  It's really good.  I'm going to run with it for a while.  Functionally, it's spot on.  It's *reasonably* fast, that is, I do see some stutteriness, but nothing that drastic.

As for the wiki, let me get back to that.  I'm pretty sure there's a forum for suggestions here or a link.  I'm going to have to update my sig for that I think.  Thanks for the reminder.

EDIT> Oh, and another thing, the app seems to have a newer version of itself, so I'm not sure why both the classic and the modern versions are still offered in parallel.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=jp.ddo.pigsty.HabitBrowser


----------



## androidhacker007 (Mar 27, 2014)

Personly I think chrome is better than all other browsers

Sent from my SM-T310 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cuhulainn423 (Mar 27, 2014)

floepie said:


> Yes, the browser is a god send.  It's really good.  I'm going to run with it for a while.  Functionally, it's spot on.  It's *reasonably* fast, that is, I do see some stutteriness, but nothing that drastic.
> 
> As for the wiki, let me get back to that.  I'm pretty sure there's a forum for suggestions here or a link.  I'm going to have to update my sig for that I think.  Thanks for the reminder.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I didn't notice that, thanks for that as well.  Just downloaded the newer version.  

I'll poke around for the suggestions forum and see if there's a thread for the second post wiki...


----------



## digital_desire (Mar 27, 2014)

nah, it's Dophin browser by a mile


----------



## thangcuoi (Apr 3, 2014)

I can't help but feel that the people who left single line statement like "so and so browser is the best" never actually install and try this browser out.

Things change, often for the better. If you goes through life never occasionally re-evaluate your opinion, you will miss out on so much good thing. 

Sent from my ThL W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 3, 2014)

thangcuoi said:


> I can't help but feel that the people who left single line statement like "so and so browser is the best" never actually install and try this browser out.
> 
> Things change, often for the better. If you goes through life never occasionally re-evaluate your opinion, you will miss out on so much good thing.
> 
> Sent from my ThL W8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Tried out and proofed as good.

PLUGINS will be needed for beeing "best"

german translation is worst it could be, but no matter i just use english UI instead.

And all in all a little too much buttons. I love the functionality of the browser but the interface has really to be improved a little.

My opinion 80+% - will be better with ongoing updates for sure


----------



## thangcuoi (Apr 4, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> And all in all a little too much buttons. I love the functionality of the browser but the interface has really to be improved a little.

Click to collapse



You can customise the on screen buttons. You can change, add, or remove the buttons completely. I currently have Back, Refresh, Tab and Menu on my Action toolbar. 

Settings - Operation - Address Bar Operation 
Settings - Advanced - Action toolbar 

Sent from my ThL W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## glos7777 (Apr 23, 2014)

I cant watch any video on habbit browser.. is it support ?


----------



## digitalac (Apr 24, 2014)

Thank you. I will try it


----------



## miltosmic (Apr 24, 2014)

*Trying*

Well I will very happily try this when i get my phone back!!
Seems really good, and i would like to ask: Will this work on GB 2.3.7?, because i am planning to downgrade my Xperia Go


----------



## mattipa (Apr 25, 2014)

Dophin is not bad


----------



## murok9042 (Apr 28, 2014)

The developer of this browser let you to customize it to your own preferences. 

Now that is one big reason to use this app as primary browser!

For me it is one of the best and fastest browser with a lot of functionality in the play store :good:


----------



## ArcrossTech (Apr 28, 2014)

*Great browser!*

Works great! Several neat features and blazing fast, thanks for sharing!


----------



## JustChris20 (Apr 29, 2014)

how to enable flash, can't find it. thanks...


----------



## valenfrank (Apr 29, 2014)

Can't wait to try it! 

Inviato dal mio GT-I9505 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## murok9042 (Apr 30, 2014)

Is there any solution to activate the adblocker. I couldn't find it yet. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## guntienk (Apr 30, 2014)

i've tried it, it's faaaaast..  good job, gonna stick with it for a while


----------



## Oktasus (May 1, 2014)

Thx  men I'm gonna give it a try I hope it's better than all the rest I've tryed a lot


----------



## imakul8 (May 1, 2014)

I've revisited this browser now that I have LG G2. Is there a way to add normal tabs on top?


----------



## ikjadoon (May 2, 2014)

imakulate said:


> I've revisited this browser now that I have LG G2. Is there a way to add normal tabs on top?

Click to collapse



Yeah. View, Tab Toolbar, Always Show. 







murok9042 said:


> Is there any solution to activate the adblocker. I couldn't find it yet.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse




hmm, not sure. I turned it off as it didn't seem to be working. Email the dev: he probably knows more about it. 






JustChris20 said:


> how to enable flash, can't find it. thanks...

Click to collapse



Same answer as above. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustChris20 (May 2, 2014)

nice answer, we all mail the dev, so there is no need any more to use this forum...


----------



## ikjadoon (May 2, 2014)

JustChris20 said:


> nice answer, we all mail the dev, so there is no need any more to use this forum...

Click to collapse



Haha, right. Are you being sarcastic? 
Hmm, at the same time, I've been meaning to tell him about this thread....


----------



## popwhale (May 2, 2014)

great browser, thanks!


----------



## alucard1798 (May 2, 2014)

may be i should try it,currently using chrome


----------



## jarayn (May 3, 2014)

DependentShake said:


> If you thought the Android app store (er, Play Store, sorry Apple) couldn’t find place for yet another browser alternative, Habit Browser would like to say you were wrong, and it’s got enough skill and panache to prove it to you.
> 
> Perhaps the most glaring feature of Habit Browser is that when you’re viewing a webpage, there is a complete lack of onscreen buttons. No menu button, no back button, no address bar, nothing at all. Inspired by gestures from Ubuntu Phone OS, all the controls are hidden away and can be brought up by swiping from the right edge of the screen to the center. Called Quick Menu, this is the default and only method of accessing these controls, and is pretty similar to Quick Controls found in the stock Android browser.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol what a weird post. Its written like a movie review.

I really really like habit browser but quick menu and gestures are the first thing I turn off when I install it. Not usable or helpful at all in my opinion. 

Also, using it in KitKat is less than stellar. I understand its a webview issue with 3rd party browsers (could be wrong just googled) Reading forums after KK update is a horrible experience. No text reflow and weird inconsistent font sizing make it almost unusable.

Dolphin and UC browser fixed some of this by adding their own webview I think. Perhaps the dev can do the same with this, I hope so because its overall much better than those two.


----------



## RatJumper (May 3, 2014)

Wonderful. Thank you.

Sent from my GT-I9500


----------



## Frunk Skunk (May 4, 2014)

Will try this out over Dolphin.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## efstajas (May 4, 2014)

Thanks, trying out now.


----------



## opethehowdyman (May 5, 2014)

Wow, I decided to try this browser. I have really liked Firefox, but I like this one better. This is the way I have always wanted a browser to look and function. 
Thanks. 

Sent from my ATRIX HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (May 5, 2014)

Nice that Tapatalk links!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Austerity Measures (May 6, 2014)

it sure is snappier than firefox. love it man thanks


----------



## wreckitall (May 7, 2014)

I'm trying it now, it's perfect and awesome so far, always been a Chrome user, prob will be my main browser from now own.
Thanks OP, good find


----------



## 135i (May 8, 2014)

Going to have to try this with all the positive reviews.. will miss Chrome to phone though if it's better!


----------



## elmendario (May 10, 2014)

Going to have to try this!


----------



## Henry443 (May 11, 2014)

Agreed. its a good browser with fast speed browsing also easy to remember your passwords for different sites.


----------



## Vforvanadium (May 11, 2014)

Thanks A lot. IT is AMAZING!


----------



## renel18 (May 12, 2014)

Thanks...downloading now....  will give my feedback later

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## pepmat (May 12, 2014)

I do not like this browser, chrome forever
Sent from my GT-I8260 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Etto09 (May 14, 2014)

thanks man it's fantastic


----------



## Splendid-XDA (May 15, 2014)

amazing browser! thanks


----------



## bludart (May 19, 2014)

I will try it

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaydee 77 (May 19, 2014)

135i said:


> Going to have to try this with all the positive reviews.. will miss Chrome to phone though if it's better!

Click to collapse



You can use Pushbullet to send links or text or anything else from chrome (pc) to your phone. Pushbullet can do even more try it. I love it.

*Pushbullet*
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pushbullet.android


----------



## opoi63 (May 19, 2014)

Very nice browser! So much better than Firefox for android :good:


----------



## simitch (May 19, 2014)

*thx*

thx


----------



## exrienz (May 19, 2014)

Seem nice! Going to try, thanks mate!


----------



## ssol (May 19, 2014)

I will try it


----------



## mickey4mice (May 20, 2014)

Tried it today, immediately paid for the donate version (removes banner ads in bookmark panel). This is hands down the most customizable browser ever. I love quick menu pie with layer control, much better than having to remember all the gestures I always end up forgetting. One word of caution, because of multitude of options, you do have to spend some serious time to set it up to your liking, but it is so worth the time. 

This and Link Bubble have seriously made browsing so much easier. Habit has now replaced Naked as my fall on browser after Link Bubble.


----------



## ArtheLad (May 20, 2014)

I'm stuck at stock browser for too long.. I might have a try on this one. 

Thanks,


----------



## bludart (May 20, 2014)

Been using it for the past day and I have to say, it is pretty awesome. It takes a while to set up if you decide to costomize it, but once it's set up, it flies.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ikjadoon (May 20, 2014)

So glad to hear that you guys like it, too. I can't believe I browsed so long without it. 

I forgot to change the link: a few months ago, the developer forked Habit Browser into a "classic" and new version. New one is getting all the updates; I believe classic only gets security updates. 

Link here and edited in OP: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=jp.ddo.pigsty.HabitBrowser


----------



## diabolousstyle (May 20, 2014)

Great browser, thank you man.


----------



## mumbletuck (May 21, 2014)

Nice. I've been a Chrome user for some time and even just recently came across an increased allocated memory tweak that improves the chrome experience. This is still faster. And ad block. And duck duck go default search. And all the mountains of display options. I'm very impressed. 

I'm also embarrassed, however, because I can't figure out how to display the pie menu. Do I need to set up a gesture for that?

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## avataar17 (May 22, 2014)

i am using ucbroswser mini but i wll definitely give it a try


----------



## jaydee 77 (May 26, 2014)

mumbletuck said:


> I'm also embarrassed, however, because I can't figure out how to display the pie menu. Do I need to set up a gesture for that?

Click to collapse



Activate it under: settings > view > quick menu.
Use it with a swipe from right/left display edge to the center of the display.


----------



## StandingCow (May 26, 2014)

laramo said:


> Hi jaydee.. How do I make an URL redirect to an app? For example, how do I make Habit open Tapatalk when I visit XDA forums?

Click to collapse



I will check this out, always used chrome after trying dolphin.


----------



## jaydee 77 (May 26, 2014)

laramo said:


> Hi jaydee.. How do I make an URL redirect to an app? For example, how do I make Habit open Tapatalk when I visit XDA forums?

Click to collapse



I don't use Tapatalk, but there are examples for Youtube,PlayStore or Maps. You can check it under settings > content > url pattern.

I think you should add a new one for Tapatalk with a pattern like http*://forum.xda-developers.com/*


----------



## ChronoReverse (May 27, 2014)

Gave it a try and it's quite nice with dizzying numbers of options to try.  However, text-reflow is still not in Opera's class.

I wonder why only Opera has text-reflow that works 99% of the time.


----------



## ikjadoon (May 28, 2014)

ChronoReverse said:


> Gave it a try and it's quite nice with dizzying numbers of options to try.  However, text-reflow is still not in Opera's class.
> 
> I wonder why only Opera has text-reflow that works 99% of the time.

Click to collapse



I agree. I used Opera for the longest time just for that reason.


----------



## MidnightHarvester (May 29, 2014)

It's perhaps one of the best browsers around when it comes to customization and desires. It does lack though. Try typing in tje search box with it here on XDA. You can't because the keyboard disappears as is the old days. Many browsers do this, but I've found Opera and Chrome to handle it correctly. 

Saving a forum post only works with certain user agents as well. I can't remember which ones I tested last night but it was either a chrome or opera UA that disabled the save button on editing texts. I'm using the latest chrome beta desktop UA at the moment so hope foully it works. 

Also we can't upload local files which is a known issue and being worked on. To sum my thoughts up, I use Habit the majority of the time and switch to chrome beta (which also rocks) when Habit won't cut it. Oh, I don't think Habit uses the GPU for page rendering. At least that's what a browser analyzer site said. Habit for score quite high though and I can't wait to see future updates... Speaking of we just had one today and looking for the changelog page now.


----------



## snovvman (May 30, 2014)

Henry443 said:


> Agreed. its a good browser with fast speed browsing also easy to remember your passwords for different sites.

Click to collapse



I agree that Habit is great, but on KitKat/4.4.x, sadly, the WebView/WebKit-based browser no longer supports remembering passwords.  So far, I found that only Chrome, FireFox, and Opera for Android will remember passwords under KK.

https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=62799
http://developer.android.com/reference/android/webkit/WebSettings.html#setSavePassword(boolean)

If anyone knows anything different, please let me know.


----------



## Tangodown78 (May 30, 2014)

This just might make the list of must have for any device I may own..


----------



## NIke619 (May 30, 2014)

This is such a great browser. Thank you very much


----------



## Jfsolutions (May 31, 2014)

Thank u sho much for giving us such a great link. i'll definatley try it...thnx alot again. :good:


----------



## snovvman (May 31, 2014)

alzeera said:


> yeah it be a coolz browser an all but only thin is dat da dude dat created it dont kno english dat good. and when i email him he says he dont understand english good. i think he a korean dude cuz his name soundin like he a koreanz. but dude makes da best browser around and i'm keepin it a100 on dat

Click to collapse



The irony is simply too rich to ignore..................


----------



## rapboy91 (Jun 2, 2014)

it's every day update but there isn't Italian language


----------



## Everest_ (Jun 2, 2014)

I'll give it a try, i was getting tired of that stock android borwser


----------



## carl0sra1n (Jun 4, 2014)

The browser is awesome!


----------



## m0nm0npalam0n (Jun 5, 2014)

Great!!


----------



## Cyboy (Jul 3, 2014)

to my own opnion it is too important to use one browser in every devices.
even in case of possibility of interchanging bookmarks ,history,etc ,it would be pretty time taking proccess.
plus i would ask you testers to share your exported settings file of your Habbit browser here.
going to have a try.thank you


----------



## jarayn (Jul 4, 2014)

I thought a couple of updates ago it said 

Fixed text reflow on 4.4.2

Well... It did say that actually. 

But it doesn't work.


----------



## packyy (Jul 5, 2014)

I use habit because it's similar to the Mikan browser(not on play store and don't work well above KK).
But Flick gesture is too sensitive when value is 10.
Does anyone have a solution?


----------



## bluemorph (Jul 5, 2014)

Nice Browser, i am playing with now. Thanks :good:


----------



## mojahun (Jul 6, 2014)

I just now downloaded the browser after visiting the thread. I think it will be fast. Because upto this time I am using boat browser only. Thanks


----------



## arun483 (Jul 7, 2014)

I will try this and report it here


----------



## yahanna (Jul 11, 2014)

I got 3 questions:

1) How can I use userscripts in Habit?

2) Where can I get a userscript that makes all websites have a dark background, white font color and colored links?

3) What websites on userscripts are specific to Habit?


----------



## harshu0101 (Jul 11, 2014)

Wow! Great browser bro


----------



## Nippey (Jul 11, 2014)

I just tried it on my Galaxy S4.
I have the feeling, that I'd like much more if I had a tablet.
But on smaller screens, I prefer Opera Mobile over the Habit Browser.

Anyway, thank you for the link!


----------



## forever_free (Jul 11, 2014)

very nice ... 
only minus with no synchronization with Google


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 11, 2014)

Downloading


----------



## Gravediggaz (Jul 12, 2014)

How do I get it to remember keywords address bar say like I've been in thread called lexus and I can type lexus in the address bar and it will come up with the thread?


----------



## checasey (Jul 12, 2014)

Superb browser

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## WakedPaul (Jul 12, 2014)

thanks for the suggestion, just installed it and will be looking at it but already I can see there areTONS of options that can be played with, big plus IMO is the site specific user agent! neat! :good:


----------



## baineteo (Jul 14, 2014)

I've been looking for a replacement for chrome for the longest time (ever since they changed the switch tab gesture). I used Next Browser for a little while, but it kept freezing and required frequent restarts. Tried opera and dolphin but didn't time them both (switching tabs took too many actions). I accidentally chances upon HB and I fell in love. I love the way we could customise almost everything on this browser. Now I've conducted my browser for optimised one handed usage and I'm so happy. Now if they only added the magnifying glass function like in chrome, when you tap on an area where there are 2 links, that would make this perfect! 

Also, there are some options that don't seem to make a difference. For one, the address bar, bottom of bottom overlay does the same thing. And, the checking the "use Ui animation" doesn't change anything for me.. I'm using xperia z1 compact.

There's a work around for the lack of sync with Google Chrome : take advantage of the "Open in other app" feature. Just set it somewhere convenient and open the tab you wish to sync in chrome!


----------



## yahanna (Jul 14, 2014)

Can someone help me write a userscript for Habit? I need to make the background dark grey, font in white, and links in blue.


----------



## zaptear (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm going to try it thanks 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## shadowcreeper_1 (Jul 15, 2014)

is their anyway you can switch the refresh button next to the search bar?

My device:
Samsung Galaxy S2 Skyrocket (rooted)
Rom:AOSP (4.4.2)
Carrier:At&t

Dont forget to thank me if i helped 

---------- Post added at 03:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:52 PM ----------

I want to switch it to like enter

My device:
Samsung Galaxy S2 Skyrocket (rooted)
Rom:AOSP (4.4.2)
Carrier:At&t

Dont forget to thank me if i helped


----------



## ZioRò (Jul 15, 2014)

zaptear said:


> I'm going to try it thanks
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Me too, still haven't found a really nice browser...


----------



## roozxx (Jul 15, 2014)

My Chrome started to acting strange today, so this post is more than welcome now  

Installed and getting used to it, so far extremely so good 

Thank You


----------



## shadowcreeper_1 (Jul 15, 2014)

roozxx said:


> My Chrome started to acting strange today, so this post is more than welcome now
> 
> Installed and getting used to it, so far extremely so good
> 
> Thank You

Click to collapse



Same here but i was using dolphin browser. Never again will i use dolphin

My device:
Samsung Galaxy S2 Skyrocket (rooted)
Rom:AOSP (4.4.2)
Carrier:At&t

Dont forget to thank me if i helped


----------



## shellbell1471 (Jul 16, 2014)

Very nice thank you

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## yahanna (Jul 16, 2014)

How do you use user scripts in habit?! I tried using several but it doesnt work. Can someone help.


----------



## checasey (Jul 17, 2014)

Trying to change my Facebook profile pic and it not letting me do so in the habit browser any ideas?

 It says select from then brings you to upload picture when you click on upload nothing is happening. Thanks

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## drummerdude152002 (Jul 17, 2014)

So what kind of great changes will I see from Habit Browser over FF or Chrome? I know FF likes to sit open in the background all the time, sucking up cpu processes.


----------



## yahanna (Jul 17, 2014)

drummerdude152002 said:


> So what kind of great changes will I see from Habit Browser over FF or Chrome? I know FF likes to sit open in the background all the time, sucking up cpu processes.

Click to collapse



There are no great changes. Habit doesnt use user sctipts. Its a broken browser. Use FF or Chrome instead. Theyre much better and faster than habit.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2014)

I am not a fan of the UI at all. Its not very polished and way too cluttered.


----------



## Cyclone15991 (Jul 20, 2014)

Gonna try it and compare with the one I'm currently using; which is UC Browser

Edit: Tried Habit and I have to say I did not like the UI at all, in addition to the fact that it is not really faster than UC browser, guess I'm going back to the latter, and that's after trying Dolphin for a year or more

Sent from my Galaxy Note 2 running Phoenix Rom v18.8


----------



## snovvman (Jul 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I am not a fan of the UI at all. Its not very polished and way too cluttered.

Click to collapse



What you would call "cluttered" is what makes this browser so unique and well-liked.  While most people like the iOS-ish UIs [read: simple, lacking in tweakability, lacking in functional access, lacking in deep user control] and accept what the browser dev structured without the ability to tune it exactly the way one would want it, Habit is the "geek's browser", where it provides a heap of controls, tweaks, functional access, and allows one to make the browser behave exactly the way they want it.

To me, "polish" is exposing all possible controls and tweakability of a browser.  Habit does this well.  It is not for everyone.  Just like not everyone wants to root and deeply customize their device--they rather use it as is.  For those majority of the population [read: not geeky, not "truly" technical, don't know what ADB is lol], there are plenty of more "polished" and less "cluttered" 3rd-party browsers out there.....

I, for one, feel that Habit fills a sorely missing gap in the browser space.  I just wished Habit would use its own framework so that it can remember passwords under KK.....


----------



## shadowcreeper_1 (Jul 22, 2014)

snovvman said:


> What you would call "cluttered" is what makes this browser so unique and well-liked.  While most people like the iOS-ish UIs [read: simple, lacking in tweakability, lacking in functional access, lacking in deep user control] and accept what the browser dev structured without the ability to tune it exactly the way one would want it, Habit is the "geek's browser", where it provides a heap of controls, tweaks, functional access, and allows one to make the browser behave exactly the way they want it.
> 
> To me, "polish" is exposing all possible controls and tweakability of a browser.  Habit does this well.  It is not for everyone.  Just like not everyone wants to root and deeply customize their device--they rather use it as is.  For those majority of the population [read: not geeky, not "truly" technical, don't know what ADB is lol], there are plenty of more "polished" and less "cluttered" 3rd-party browsers out there.....
> 
> I, for one, feel that Habit fills a sorely missing gap in the browser space.  I just wished Habit would use its own framework so that it can remember passwords under KK.....

Click to collapse



i agree, i did that mistake of uninstalling dolphin over this poopy browser. i actually liked dolphin


----------



## Jacksonz91 (Jul 22, 2014)

gonna try this to replace my chrome. thanks for sharing


----------



## pnin (Jul 22, 2014)

*Compare*

I'm a multi-browser user (Default, *Lightning*, *UC* and *Firefox*, mostly); how *Habit* compares with the (yet very rough) *Now Material Browser* is what I'd like to know...

http:// www.xda-developers.com/android/now-material-browser/


----------



## Bill720 (Jul 23, 2014)

*browsing.*

Looks promising. I'll work with this one a bit more and report back with my findings.


----------



## fazliey (Jul 23, 2014)

Which browser more better??sory for bad english..

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abedhallak (Jul 24, 2014)

chrome is even better


----------



## yahanna (Jul 24, 2014)

fazliey said:


> Which browser more better??sory for bad english..
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Chrome and UC are much better


----------



## brian0305 (Jul 25, 2014)

Chrome and Firefox still better


----------



## yahanna (Jul 25, 2014)

brian0305 said:


> Chrome and Firefox still better

Click to collapse



Nah theyre old and outdated.


----------



## glos7777 (Sep 7, 2014)

*a few kindly advise.*

hi @ikjadoon ..

thanks for very good app.. I love it and using about 6 month.. and donated.. I have a few kindly advise for your app.

1)please make it fast when first launch app, 
2)make smooth and fast zoom when double tap.
3)add an option to "open in background tab on/off when using gesture" because it is annoying to opening another tab..
4)icon size is too small.. I am using 400DPi but nothing changed after an update which is including icon size fix.
5)it doesnt save and remember any password :S I always doing manuel entry.
6)and if there is an option to "display order to grid view" or small windows like speed dial, in the bookmarks , it will be great..

thanks in advance.


----------



## ikjadoon (Sep 7, 2014)

glos7777 said:


> hi @ikjadoon ..
> 
> thanks for very good app.. I love it and using about 6 month.. and donated.. I have a few kindly advise for your app.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey!  I'm glad you like the app. And, kudos for donating to an app you like. But, I'm not the developer. 



ikjadoon said:


> *Not my app*, just found in a Reddit post--tried it, it's amazing. Basically, whatever you're using right now is probably inferior.  I used Boat Browser, then Chrome extensively.....

Click to collapse



If you want, you can send feedback to the developer by going to: Settings -> Advanced -> Send Feedback. It generates an email with the proper subject and version details.

~Ibrahim~


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 7, 2014)

yahanna said:


> Nah theyre old and outdated.

Click to collapse



Chrome beta? Outdated?

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## glos7777 (Sep 7, 2014)

ikjadoon said:


> Hey!  I'm glad you like the app. And, kudos for donating to an app you like. But, I'm not the developer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yeah thanks


----------



## yahanna (Sep 8, 2014)

glos7777 said:


> hi @ikjadoon ..
> 
> thanks for very good app.. I love it and using about 6 month.. and donated.. I have a few kindly advise for your app.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Questions 1,2,3 and 5 already have options in Habit. All you need to do is go to settings and set those prefrences.


----------



## nbtthief (Sep 8, 2014)

so many positive review, i think i should give it a try


----------



## yahanna (Sep 8, 2014)

nbtthief said:


> so many positive review, i think i should give it a try

Click to collapse



Yeah you should. Its the best browser now.


----------



## glos7777 (Sep 8, 2014)

yahanna said:


> Questions 1,2,3 and 5 already have options in Habit. All you need to do is go to settings and set those prefrences.

Click to collapse



I didnt see any options like you said? can you tell me step by step ?


----------



## Bill720 (Sep 9, 2014)

*pass*

Anyone know of a way to get it to save passwords? It'll ask me for some sites, but not for others, and typing the password in over and over again day after day can get a bit boring.


----------



## vvd214 (Sep 10, 2014)

It look like nice app, Ijust download it


----------



## Tengo1 (Sep 10, 2014)

*text wrap*

I don't know if I just don't see or there is no "Text wrap" (Yandex browser name) option, but it's very important for me (it resize font on shoutbox). If they'll add this option it's going to be the best browser for android. Right now 4/5


----------



## Bill720 (Sep 10, 2014)

*followup to "text wrap"*



Tengo1 said:


> I don't know if I just don't see or there is no "Text wrap" (Yandex browser name) option, but it's very important for me (it resize font on shoutbox). If they'll add this option it's going to be the best browser for android. Right now 4/5

Click to collapse



I don't know exactly where the option is or how it's labelled, but I know it's in the settings somewhere because I have it enabled .

I think it's under "content" - either "auto-fit pages" or "text auto reflow". Both are currently enabled on my copy.


----------



## Tengo1 (Sep 10, 2014)

Bill720 said:


> I think it's under "content" - either "auto-fit pages" or "text auto reflow". Both are currently enabled on my copy.

Click to collapse



After disable "text auto reflow" option it works fine! I would never thought about it  anyway thanks.

Now it's one of the best 5/5


----------



## gredini (Sep 10, 2014)

Tengo1 said:


> After disable "text auto reflow" option it works fine! I would never thought about it  anyway thanks.
> 
> Now it's one of the best 5/5

Click to collapse



Enabled and disabled both options, but won't work for me.  

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tengo1 (Sep 10, 2014)

gredini said:


> Enabled and disabled both options, but won't work for me.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



mhm... I have disabled only this "text auto reflow" and move "text reflow zoom factor" to 0. 

Anyway here are my settings of content folder (can't post screen/link, because of number of posts):
Replace the old-style embedded video: disabled
Auto scroll speed: 20
View full page: enabled
Auto-fit pages: enabled
Test auto reflow: disabled
Text reflow zoom factor: 0
Use wide viewport: enabled

Try it, maybe it will work


----------



## gredini (Sep 10, 2014)

No chance, thanks anyway

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nonreality1 (Sep 11, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Chrome beta? Outdated?
> 
> My Tapatalk Signature:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was thinking the same thing. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## yahanna (Sep 11, 2014)

I want to use user scripts in Habit browser. I want to darken the background and lighten the color of the font and links. Can someone help me with this?


----------



## HuaweiVogue (Sep 19, 2014)

This browser really have lot of settings  
It might be my next favorite browser. With quick testing it seem to work very nice and fast. 

Just tested sunspider benchmark and habit browser got better result than any other browser what I have tested (puffin is better but it work different way).


----------



## kahran (Sep 19, 2014)

This is great. Thanks!


----------



## mojito13 (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't know how this passed me by for so long but holy moly am I liking this so far.  Had been using Chrome for a long time and while it's excellent and works just fine, I'm liking the Habit a bit more.  Change of pace, like the look, tons of settings - what's not to love.


----------



## ron9 (Sep 20, 2014)

My new browser. Thanks!


----------



## guess005 (Sep 20, 2014)

I'll give this a test run for a bit, I liked UC browser, but it has so many bugs between updates sometimes.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## yahanna (Sep 21, 2014)

I want to use user scripts in Habit browser. I want to darken the background and lighten the color of the font and links. Can someone help me with this?


----------



## smartdelo (Sep 21, 2014)

i use irbefore.few years before


----------



## guess005 (Sep 22, 2014)

Same bugs UC browser seems to have. Go to mediafire on someone's library where they have more than one thing you can download. Nothing will show up.

-guess


----------



## yahanna (Sep 22, 2014)

I want to use user scripts in Habit browser. I want to darken the background and lighten the color of the font and links. Can someone help me with this?


----------



## chou_ik (Sep 22, 2014)

thx for you link


----------



## princeplanet (Sep 30, 2014)

Does anybody know how to easily change a website to gwt mode (like Dolphin's Compact page toggle) via user agent or user script? It would replace a website's name, e.g,

http://www.examplesite.com

to

http://google.com/gwt/x?u=http://www.examplesite.com

Thanks.

Transmissum est uti Tapatalk ab Nota Galaxia X-punct-I MMXIV meo.


----------



## yahanna (Oct 13, 2014)

Habit uses user scripts. But I wish it can use Stylish to use custom CSS. Is there a way to make Stylish work on it somehow?


----------



## DriversSeat (Oct 13, 2014)

I was wondering  if I could disable the wheelmenu when you swipe from left or right, instead of the wheel I want go back and forward like in safari.
 I did this with gestures but not working that well, many accidental backs and forwards, it will work better  from sides but there is the wheelmenu.
Is this possible?

Other thing i would like is that when i reach bottom or top from website the search-box pops up. 

Also i would like to disable animated gifs or ads for that matter. They can be shown but not animate.


----------



## ChrisPeter (Oct 14, 2014)

i'll have a try


----------



## seanmalto (Oct 15, 2014)

i've download this app 
this app have a great interface.
smooth, and low ram usage.
i will forget the browser that i used before xD
thanks for your sharing dude


----------



## FloydPual (Oct 16, 2014)

. Gonna give it a try. Thanks for the link


----------



## yahanna (Oct 17, 2014)

How do I keep tabs in the background from refreshing? After I open several tabs in the background, I put down my phone. After an hour, I open up Habit. When I check out my background tabs, they need to be refreshed as if the tabs havent been saved. How do I keep background tabs showing without being refreshed?


----------



## DriversSeat (Oct 17, 2014)

yahanna said:


> How do I keep tabs in the background from refreshing? After I open several tabs in the background, I put down my phone. After an hour, I open up Habit. When I check out my background tabs, they need to be refreshed as if the tabs havent been saved. How do I keep background tabs showing without being refreshed?

Click to collapse



In settings, go tot content and raise total cached pages, i have mine on 31 and now it doesn't reload when i go back.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Bill720 (Oct 21, 2014)

*savings*



DriversSeat said:


> In settings, go tot content and raise total cached pages, i have mine on 31 and now it doesn't reload when i go back.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Do you think that reducing this setting could save ram?


----------



## yahanna (Oct 21, 2014)

DriversSeat said:


> In settings, go tot content and raise total cached pages, i have mine on 31 and now it doesn't reload when i go back.

Click to collapse



Hi, DriverSeat. I did this as you suggested and background tabs keep reloading when I go back. What do you suggest?


----------



## DriversSeat (Oct 22, 2014)

Bill720 said:


> Do you think that reducing this setting could save ram?

Click to collapse



Yes it should, but maybe the app takes it anyway, reserves it for things like this, but i don't think so.

---------- Post added at 01:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 PM ----------




yahanna said:


> Hi, DriverSeat. I did this as you suggested and background tabs keep reloading when I go back. What do you suggest?

Click to collapse



Oh yeah i misunderstood the thing a bit, i was thinking of going back and forward on one tab.  With other tabs reloading i don't know, i will look at settings, maybe i see something that could help.
I would like it if the creator would jump on XDA and help us a bit, i can't find much information about this app, maybe im overlooking something but the author has no website/forum?


----------



## yahanna (Oct 22, 2014)

DriversSeat said:


> Yes it should, but maybe the app takes it anyway, reserves it for things like this, but i don't think so.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi DriverSeat. Yeah I dont think the author has a forum or site either. Hes kinda weird in that you got to be on him when you want something fixed or he'll ignore it. Its japanese culture. 

I emailed him about the white page  preloads when you go to a site. Its a normal thing. But I want an option to preload in dark grey to match the dark grey background I got set up as a user script. I dont want to get blind from the bright white "flashes" everytime I go to a site and it alternates from white to grey. 

Also, theres a problen with google images. When you click on an image to view it and scroll to the next image, it freezes. It occurs after you scroll a few times. This bug has to be fixed big time. Check it out and send him a complaint to add to my support. Thanks.


----------



## SkeeterPan (Oct 24, 2014)

Going to give this a try.


----------



## DriversSeat (Oct 25, 2014)

I tried to reproduce  your tab thing, my phone doesn't do it, with 6 tabs open only one reloaded but that one is auto refreshing also on PC. Some websites want to refresh after a few minutes.

Do u have greenify running? That could clear memory or something like that.

Sent from my OnePlus One using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## yahanna (Oct 25, 2014)

DriversSeat said:


> I tried to reproduce  your tab thing, my phone doesn't do it, with 6 tabs open only one reloaded but that one is auto refreshing also on PC. Some websites want to refresh after a few minutes.

Click to collapse



Hi DriverSeat. Are you reproducing the issue correctly? Open up the 6 tabs again. Close Habit and run a couple of apps then put the phone down for a while. Open your phone after 30 minutes or so and open Habit. You'll see the tabs need to be reloaded.


----------



## imakul8 (Oct 30, 2014)

Are there any settings that tend to drain battery. Maybe I can adjust some so that I can use this wonderful browser.


----------



## MarioRos (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi there, complete noob here.

I just fell in love with Habit Browser, despite its weird name.

I have been using Boat Browser for quite time, and I tried to replicate one of its many useful features with HB, but without success, so here goes my (silly) question: how do you customize the actions in the bar at the bottom (the bar where you can find bookmarks, menu etc.)?

I want to insert the "close tab" icon there, but I can't figure out how: I must be really dumb. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## imakul8 (Nov 3, 2014)

> Hi there, complete noob here.
> 
> I just fell in love with Habit Browser, despite its weird name.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Settings, View, Action Toolbtoolbar, Item Settings.


----------



## MarioRos (Nov 3, 2014)

imakulate said:


> Settings, View, Action Toolbtoolbar, Item Settings.

Click to collapse



Thank you, imakulate.

That's the reason why I feel dumb. I tried what you suggest, to no avail.

I set some actions, but they don't appear in the action bar.

I made two screenshots, but the XDA forum doesn't allow me to post them, cause I'm under the "first 10 posts" threshold, so I have to attach them.

Edit: Ok, maybe now I get it. I thought that the first row would be the actions I would get.
Instead, I have to set the first _column_. The arrangement in rows is done in order to set special actions (long press, etc.). 
I'm posting this cause maybe I'm not the only one who got confused by this kind of setting (at least, it's what I wish for in order to feel less dumb:laugh


----------



## yahanna (Nov 4, 2014)

If anyone has a Samsung S3, can you see if you're able to scroll through images in google with Habit? That is, go to google images and click an image. When a larger image pops up, try to scroll through a few images. 

I'm not able to scroll through images in this way. After the 5th image, Habit freezes and the image disappears. On another phone, theres no issue. But I suspect that this could be a problem on the  S3. 

If any of you guys have an S3, please confirm that this is an issue. Thanks!


----------



## imakul8 (Nov 4, 2014)

I wanted to show off my setup. I pretty much mastered the settings to get it just how I wanted it. I wish I could swipe right for bookmarks and left for settings like Dolphin. I also like Boat and Naked.


----------



## DriversSeat (Nov 4, 2014)

I find  scrolling a bit jumpy. When I put finger on screen an go up or down there is a slight pause before it moves . 

Other browsers don't have it on my OnePlus One.


----------



## pingnew (Dec 23, 2014)

Is it possible to synchronize bookmarks between Habit Browser and Chrome ?
Or betwenn multi Habit Browser app loaded on several tablets or smartphone ?

Thanks


----------



## Firnagzen (Jan 1, 2015)

Does anyone know if the Userscripts actually work? I've been trying to make one work (it definitively works in Tampermonkey and Greasemonkey on my PC), but it doesn't seem to work in the browser. I even tried a very basic alert("Hello world!"); but that didn't seem to work either. Any idea, anyone, alternatively, does anyone know how to get at the console, if it has one? Nothing seems to turn up in the logcat.

EDIT: OK, never mind. I can confirm that it works.


----------



## yahanna (Jan 1, 2015)

Firnagzen said:


> Does anyone know if the Userscripts actually work?
> 
> EDIT: OK, never mind. I can confirm that it works.

Click to collapse



I'm using a very good userscript that renders background dark. I know you got it working. But can you post your usetscript? Curious to see what it does.


----------



## killabee44 (Jan 8, 2015)

Does anyone know how to open all links pressed in new tabs?  Thanks.


----------



## Bill720 (Jan 8, 2015)

*Solution*



killabee44 said:


> Does anyone know how to open all links pressed in new tabs?  Thanks.

Click to collapse



TapnHold + "open link in new background tab".


----------



## killabee44 (Jan 8, 2015)

Bill720 said:


> TapnHold + "open link in new background tab".

Click to collapse



Yes, I was aware of that.. I mean when you just single press the link like you usually do. I would like all links to open in new tab.


----------



## yahanna (Jan 9, 2015)

Does anyone know how to write a userscript to darken the white page loads between websites?


----------



## MindArchr (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm not sure if external linking is allowed, but there is now a dedicated forum for this browser. Type Habit Browser Forum index in Google, and you'll find it.


----------



## the gladiator (Jan 20, 2015)

MindArchr said:


> I'm not sure if external linking is allowed, but there is now a dedicated forum for this browser. Type Habit Browser Forum index in Google, and you'll find it.

Click to collapse



I confirm that there is this forum, not very much populated indeed but quickly growing based on the number of views of the thread for which I'm the OP. I quickly received an answer by someone named MindArchr D) who unfortunately couldn't help because he doesn't have kitkat on his device.

My question was: in kitkat I'm not able to view embedded clips as flash player doesn't work anymore. Any workaround to solve this ? A nice member of that forum suggested to use "PC" as user agent but it didn't work for me. Any experience out there ?


----------



## yahanna (Jan 22, 2015)

When I surf the net on Habit, page loads between websites flash in white, which is normal. But since I use a userscript to darken websites, the contrasting white page flashes hurt my eyes.  

Is there a userscript to darken the white page loads between websites to use in Habit?


----------



## the gladiator (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm running KitKat 4.4.4. In my settings-> content  the option "Enable plugins" highlighted in the attachment doesn't appear for me. Is it the same for you (running KitKat) or is it only me ?

Both answers would be useful for me.


----------



## imakul8 (Jan 28, 2015)

yahanna said:


> When I surf the net on Habit, page loads between websites flash in white, which is normal. But since I use a userscript to darken websites, the contrasting white page flashes hurt my eyes.
> 
> Is there a userscript to darken the white page loads between websites to use in Habit?

Click to collapse



Can you link me to the script to darken websites?


----------



## the gladiator (Jan 28, 2015)

imakulate said:


> Can you link me to the script to darken websites?

Click to collapse



I received the notification for the new post and I was hoping in someone answering my request...I was disappointed...

imakulate, would you mind to help me just a moment in the post previous yours before asking help ???


----------



## imakul8 (Jan 28, 2015)

the gladiator said:


> I received the notification for the new post and I was hoping in someone answering my request...I was disappointed...
> 
> imakulate, would you mind to help me just a moment in the post previous yours before asking help ???

Click to collapse



 If I could have helped you I would have already. I don't even know about the script to darken websites let alone how how to darken the white flash between web pages loading. This will be my first user script experience if you help me.


----------



## the gladiator (Jan 28, 2015)

I don't want to insist too much but I'm sure you can help me and I believe I'm not receiving support because my question is unclear. Let me try to be more direct in rewarding it.

If you have Android KitKat (and you, imakulate, you should have it, based on your signature), please:
- go to Habit browser settings -> content submenu
- do you see the option underlined in the attachment ?


----------



## imakul8 (Jan 28, 2015)

- do you see the option underlined in the attachment ?[/QUOTE]

I don't even have that. Sorry, but if there is another way I can help you please ask. I'm at work so response time may be slow.


----------



## the gladiator (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks a lot: you definitely solved my doubts. (I'm trying to find a way to play flash player videos embedded in web pages)


----------



## the gladiator (Feb 5, 2015)

Mr Reg Edit said:


> It has to be Dolphin and Atlas Web Browsers
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Free mobile app
> l

Click to collapse



Too soon and Habit browser is too nice to give up and abandon it. Of course I cannot stay with a browser that force me to open youtube to see ANY embedded video there is in the page I'm visiting.


----------



## sancho_panzer (Feb 10, 2015)

Habit is the best Android browser EASILY. I'm only missing Firefox Sync and don't know why the devs don't implement the API.






Device: Samsung Galaxy S4 (GT-I9505)
ROM: CyanogenMod 11/M12 (KK 4.4.4)
Kernel: Googy-Max3 CM-Kernel 1.2.5 
Recovery: TWRP 2.8.4.0
Modem: I9505XXUGNE8

Device: Nexus 7 (Grouper)
ROM: CyanogenMod 11/M12 (KK 4.4.4)
Kernel: Default CM11/M12 3.1.10
Recovery: TWRP 2.8.4.1


----------



## lennoxlewis (Feb 10, 2015)

how does it compare to chrome?


----------



## the gladiator (Feb 11, 2015)

lennoxlewis said:


> how does it compare to chrome?

Click to collapse



Just to avoid to leave the question without any answer at all:

PROs
In my experience Habit is as stable as Chrome, muuuuch more customizable, less footprint in the memory (on my smartphone 8 Mb vs 80 Mb and I don't have any bookmark), more speed 

CON  
lack of sync with (any) desktop browser


----------



## d00lz (Feb 12, 2015)

Been using it for a few hours now and honestly I don't see much difference between other browsers out there. . 

I never understood the browser competition game, either a browser runs well in memory, or it doesn't. Extra features are trivial in my eyes. Whatever footprint browsers create in memory are nothing if you have an up to date smart phone.


----------



## sancho_panzer (Feb 12, 2015)

d00lz said:


> Been using it for a few hours now and honestly I don't see much difference between other browsers out there. .
> 
> I never understood the browser competition game, either a browser runs well in memory, or it doesn't. Extra features are trivial in my eyes. Whatever footprint browsers create in memory are nothing if you have an up to date smart phone.

Click to collapse



Obviously you didn't use it for advanced options. Out of the box is a "normal" yet powerful browser but after tuning it there's no other like it. The few hours you mentioned are just for setting everything to the way you want... 

I could enumerate almost a dozen of features you can't find in any Android browser, even on some desktop ones, but if you're really interested you have to find it yourself. 

You must need to be a hard user to take all advantages from Habit. 





Device: Samsung Galaxy S4 (GT-I9505)
ROM: CyanogenMod 11/M12 (KK 4.4.4)
Kernel: Googy-Max3 CM-Kernel 1.2.5 
Recovery: TWRP 2.8.4.0
Modem: I9505XXUGNE8

Device: Nexus 7 (Grouper)
ROM: CyanogenMod 11/M12 (KK 4.4.4)
Kernel: Default CM11/M12 3.1.10
Recovery: TWRP 2.8.4.1


----------



## Bill720 (Feb 17, 2015)

*Habit Browser*

Having the navigation bar and the entry area on the bottom of the screen is brilliant. Why do so many other browsers put this out of reach on the top of the screen? Some even hide the back button altogether. That's just part of what makes this awesome. As long as websites can be rendered by it, I plan to continue using it.


----------



## sancho_panzer (Feb 17, 2015)

Bill720 said:


> Having the navigation bar and the entry area on the bottom of the screen is brilliant. Why do so many other browsers put this out of reach on the top of the screen? Some even hide the back button altogether. That's just part of what makes this awesome. As long as websites can be rendered by it, I plan to continue using it.

Click to collapse



Exactly, and that makes even more sense on tablets. Unfortunately other devs still think about their browsers like a desktop copy, without considering ergonomics at all. 





Device: Samsung Galaxy S4 (GT-I9505)
ROM: CyanogenMod 11/M12 (KK 4.4.4)
Kernel: Googy-Max3 CM-Kernel 1.2.5 
Recovery: TWRP 2.8.4.0
Modem: I9505XXUGNE8

Device: Nexus 7 (Grouper)
ROM: CyanogenMod 11/M12 (KK 4.4.4)
Kernel: Default CM11/M12 3.1.10
Recovery: TWRP 2.8.4.1


----------



## SIDOVSKY (Feb 19, 2015)

Thank you for this app. I will definitely give it a try


----------



## Firnagzen (Apr 13, 2015)

Hmmm. Does anyone have this running on Lollipop, and does the volume rocker to switch tabs work properly for you? It doesn't seem to capture the button press for me.


----------



## nagel (Apr 25, 2015)

Hi anyone has problem selecting text? I know there is instruction to tap the text I want and then choose select text from the menu, but it doesn't work for me.


----------



## yahanna (May 11, 2015)

Could you guys email the dev of Habit about changing the color of the white flash before the page loads? It hurts my eyes when I use Habit and in between pages, theres a white flash. The flash color should be changed to black or dark grey. 



I emailed the dev 5 times about this. But he doesnt comply. So I urge you guys to seriously email him. I'm sure if enough complaints about this come through that he'll fix this.


----------



## the gladiator (May 11, 2015)

yahanna said:


> I emailed the dev 5 times about this. But he doesnt comply. So I urge you guys to seriously email him. I'm sure if enough complaints about this come through that he'll fix this.

Click to collapse



you've touched the point: this browser is great but it totally lacks about support. The dev doesn't answer and the browser is not popular enough to have support from forums. It's something that (I guess) english speaking people call "catch 22 situation"


----------



## yahanna (May 13, 2015)

the gladiator said:


> you've touched the point: this browser is great but it totally lacks about support. The dev doesn't answer and is not popular enough to have support from forums. It's something that (I guess) english speaking people call "catch 22 situation"

Click to collapse









Yeah very true. Plus, the dev is japanese so you know that culture is somewhat reluctant to helping americans.


----------



## the gladiator (May 13, 2015)

yahanna said:


> Yeah very true. Plus, the dev is japanese so you know that culture is somewhat reluctant to helping americans.

Click to collapse



May be is more a language barrier, english doesn't help (as doesn't help me either).

It's really a shame,  Habit is by far the best browser out there!


----------



## x000x (Aug 2, 2015)

does this thing come with ad block or data compression?


----------



## 144556 (Aug 5, 2015)

Tnx for sure i'll give a try  :fingers-crossed::good:


----------



## alwayslearner11 (Aug 6, 2015)

yahanna said:


> Questions 1,2,3 and 5 already have options in Habit. All you need to do is go to settings and set those prefrences.

Click to collapse



Could you please guide me to the preference of saving username and passwords?  Thanks

Indeed, a great browser, donated twice already!

Note 4 5.1..1

Edit: Feature not functional in KitKat and Lollipop


----------



## sanjayda (Aug 6, 2015)

We can not say anything as the best....
The best has a definite meaning and beyond that nothing exists...
So the thread itself is a bug....


----------



## tonyafc (Aug 7, 2015)

Hoping somebody can piint me in the rite direction got everything the way i want just 2 things i cant seem to fix when on google i select images and want to scroll thru but the images are distorted they dont fully load like other browsers & when i long press on the image it highlights it as if its text and not an image?


----------



## joycerhaslett (Aug 8, 2015)

I use Opera Browser for my Android phone. What do you think about this one?


----------



## ciphoenix (Aug 8, 2015)

I hope it doesn't lag like most of the others 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## senthil.ck (Aug 9, 2015)

looks interesting. I like the url bar in the bottom. give it a try and report back. thanks


----------



## Rickyzx (Aug 9, 2015)

Features are really interesting. I haven't use it yet but I am thinking about start  using this browser. Is it available on iphone?



i


----------



## Big_Berny (Aug 9, 2015)

I tried almost all browsers and always go back to maxthon. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cenz1 (Aug 12, 2015)

Is there an "incognito mode" such as in chrome?


----------



## HardStyl3r (Aug 12, 2015)

I think this browser is good, but sometimes it's going to lag.


----------



## Tatsch (Oct 14, 2015)

Cenz1 said:


> Is there an "incognito mode" such as in chrome?

Click to collapse



Yes, there is a private mode.

And no lags for me ...


----------



## MichaelEdevag (Oct 14, 2015)

need to get 10 posts for developer forum


----------



## lakshmish (Oct 15, 2015)

A very good browser and for such a small size it has many features.


----------



## imahsen (Oct 18, 2015)

You can't say it's best, but overall this is good / average browser. My vote with UC Browser.


----------



## Bill720 (Oct 19, 2015)

*It's different now*



imahsen said:


> You can't say it's best, but overall this is good / average browser. My vote with UC Browser.

Click to collapse



It certainly _was_ the best browser. The interface is still top-notch and completely customizable, but it relies on the built-in Android web rendering engine, which many web developers are no longer accounting for when they build webpages, so a lot of things don't render right. It's too bad; if this thing were to finally be released with a supported rendering engine of its own, it would be an unbeatable browser.


----------



## ZenSmoothe (Oct 19, 2015)

I'll give this a try.


----------



## Abutailakh1987 (Nov 7, 2015)

What about security and privacy? 

Its awesome anyway


----------



## carl_cj (Nov 7, 2015)

wow great browser. Thanks !


----------



## Michaelgeekie (Nov 9, 2015)

Bravo!! Will give it a try.


----------



## Venryx (Nov 14, 2015)

Ugh!

Been trying this browser for a few hours, and am astounded by how much control it gives you! I absolutely love tinkering and getting to set things up just right.

But... I'm having one super-annoying issue! The save-tabs feature is unreliable... if you have 5 tabs open, then exit, then reopen the app *while only looking at one of the saved tabs*, all the other tabs are lost once you exit again.

This is the one major issue I'm having with the browser. It would be my favorite, but because of this one issue I can't use it as my main browser!

I sent a feedback email, and posted a review mentioning it... hopefully it gets seen/fixed soon, cause I really want to use it for general browsing. (I often have lots of tabs, so the unreliable saving is a huge issue currently)


----------



## fire_of_mind (Nov 15, 2015)

Guys! i need a help... How to set Habit to open automatically e.g. YouTube link not in browser but in YouTube app?


----------



## imakul8 (Nov 15, 2015)

fire_of_mind said:


> Guys! i need a help... How to set Habit to open automatically e.g. YouTube link not in browser but in YouTube app?

Click to collapse



From the home page long press on YouTube on your speed dial. Now press YouTube again to open the settings. Press the icon that looks like a 'play' button. Select applications.


----------



## fire_of_mind (Nov 15, 2015)

imakulate said:


> From the home page long press on YouTube on your speed dial. Now press YouTube again to open the settings. Press the icon that looks like a 'play' button. Select applications.

Click to collapse



thx! youtube works  but now i have problem to set facebook... im doing exactly like yt but fb is always opening in browsere...


----------



## imakul8 (Nov 15, 2015)

fire_of_mind said:


> thx! youtube works  but now i have problem to set facebook... im doing exactly like yt but fb is always opening in browsere...

Click to collapse



It works for me. Delete the Facebook bookmark from your speed dial and set it up again.


----------



## fire_of_mind (Nov 15, 2015)

imakulate said:


> It works for me. Delete the Facebook bookmark from your speed dial and set it up again.

Click to collapse



did it. not working. what url address did you use to set it up? http://facebook.com? or  http://m.facebook.com? or  http://mobile.facebook.com??


----------



## imakul8 (Nov 15, 2015)

fire_of_mind said:


> did it. not working. what url address did you use to set it up? http://facebook.com? or  http://m.facebook.com? or  http://mobile.facebook.com??

Click to collapse



http://m.facebook.com


----------



## TheGasMaster4381 (Nov 15, 2015)

Looks interesting, I'll give it a go on my sm-p900


----------



## fire_of_mind (Nov 15, 2015)

imakulate said:


> http://m.facebook.com

Click to collapse



notice something. to auto open links in app (e.g. youtube) you have to set url pattern. my problem is fb app doesnt show when i write facebook.com (or m.facebook.com e.g.). but if i wrote url youtube.com the yt app shows and i can add this app to url pattern...

help, please.

edit:
if i write url: fb://facebook.com then i can choose fb app. but browser doesnt recognize this and still open fb links in browser...


----------



## rabside (Dec 7, 2015)

Thx, Will give it a try!

Inviato dal mio LG-D855 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Tatsch (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi, will be there further development for Habit Browser?

- result on www.html5test.com is poor. 
- selecting files for upload does not work on several websites (popup does not show up, e.g in xenforo forums)

Made some other suggesestions by mail. But no response for many weeks ... 

Project Habit Browser abandoned?


----------



## jokatmoka (Dec 7, 2015)

*u r right*



Tatsch said:


> Hi, will be there further development for Habit Browser?
> 
> - result on www.html5test.com is poor.
> - selecting files for upload does not work on several websites (popup does not show up, e.g in xenforo forums)
> ...

Click to collapse



well they are bored lool i´m using puffin
*https://www.puffinbrowser.com/index.php*


----------



## Tatsch (Dec 7, 2015)

(BTW: I don't want to have the whole browser traffic routed from europe to a server in USA and back to europe again.)

I asked about Habit Browser, not for alternatives.
Does anybody really know, what's going on with Habit Browser?


----------



## ikjadoon (Dec 10, 2015)

tonyafc said:


> Hoping somebody can piint me in the rite direction got everything the way i want just 2 things i cant seem to fix when on google i select images and want to scroll thru but the images are distorted they dont fully load like other browsers & when i long press on the image it highlights it as if its text and not an image?

Click to collapse



Huh, that's weird. I don't have that issue.


Tatsch said:


> Hi, will be there further development for Habit Browser?
> 
> - result on www.html5test.com is poor.
> - selecting files for upload does not work on several websites (popup does not show up, e.g in xenforo forums)
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm, it was updated two weeks ago, but I agree. Mura doesn't really add features that much; just translation fixes and a random bug or, too. 

The UI of Habit is getting a little bit dated...


----------



## jaymeenc (Dec 10, 2015)

Gonna try it soon


----------



## javad490 (Dec 10, 2015)

*best android file manager on windows*

also i think best Android File manager on windows is hare:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software/android-file-manager-pc-simple-small-t3267876


----------



## staylon (Dec 12, 2015)

I'll try, let's see if you convince me to replace dolphin as my daily browser


----------



## heifel (Apr 20, 2016)

I love this browser, just one problem. When I choose read it later and try to open it from read it later list. it's write the web page at [location on my device] could not be loaded because:
net::ERR_FILE_NOT FOUND. Anybody experience the same thing? Any solution?


----------



## Tore Karlsen (Apr 20, 2016)

I assume you saved a page from the internet and not one locally stored on your device. 
What is the location on your device that the error message refers to?


----------



## heifel (Apr 20, 2016)

Tore Karlsen said:


> I assume you saved a page from the internet and not one locally stored on your device.
> What is the location on your device that the error message refers to?

Click to collapse



This is the screenshoot. Is there any setting where i should pick another place to save it so it would work?


----------



## Tore Karlsen (Apr 20, 2016)

Does the URL shown on the item in the read it later list start with http(s):// or with file:///?


----------



## heifel (Apr 21, 2016)

Tore Karlsen said:


> Does the URL shown on the item in the read it later list start with http(s):// or with file:///?

Click to collapse



with file:///. I've tried 3 different website, and the same thing happend


----------



## Tore Karlsen (Apr 21, 2016)

heifel said:


> with file:///. I've tried 3 different website, and the same thing happend

Click to collapse



Bad news: Iʼve waded through the entire settings and found no setting that should be capable of causing this behavior. 

A feature that would save the page for offline use could make sense, but doesnʼt seen to exist. Besides, it would only make sense if the file actually is accessible. 

I think you may have found a bug. 

In software this configurable, itʼs impossible for the developer to test all possible combinations, and moving things around a little may create or solve problems. 
You could try to place the "Save to read it later" button somewhere else.


----------



## oberbapti (Apr 21, 2016)

Thank you very much! 
It's the best browser for powerusers ever!


----------



## ChronoReverse (May 8, 2016)

Just tried this browser.  Very nice EXCEPT no password management.  That's pretty close to a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## ikjadoon (May 9, 2016)

I'm no longer using this browser, even though I'm the OP, so--as always, haha--if you need support or whatever, just contact the dev.


----------



## imakul8 (May 9, 2016)

ikjadoon said:


> I'm no longer using this browser, even though I'm the OP, so--as always, haha--if you need support or whatever, just contact the dev.

Click to collapse



What you using now? 

Sent from my 5054N using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## ikjadoon (May 9, 2016)

imakulate said:


> What you using now?
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



TugaBrower (on XDA Labs, not the Play Store). It's a Snapdragon optimized version of Chrome with adblock.


----------



## srikat (May 13, 2016)

Wow! This Habit Browser is seriously awesome.


----------



## Joline (Jun 3, 2016)

heifel said:


> This is the screenshoot. Is there any setting where i should pick another place to save it so it would work?

Click to collapse



Hi,

I have exact the same behaviour and cannot isolate the cause.  I've reset Habit to factory settings, I've installed it on pure CM13 as well as on a stock 5.1.1 (also w/o Xposed etc.). All the time same behaviour (screenshot above). BUT, I have a friend, where is works. He uses Samsung stock 4.4.4. So could the Android version be the root cause (maybe because of different sd-card handling)?


----------



## bigboss-over (Jun 4, 2016)

habit browser, huh, i will try it, because i now use the google and so far so good.


----------



## yahanna (Jun 21, 2016)

shweta_w said:


> Thank you for the information and the link.
> but according to me Cool browser is one of the best browser.Currently i am using the same and its running good.Cool browser is really cool in its own way.so I would suggest you to give it a try.

Click to collapse



Are you retarded?? Cool browser cant match the tons of features that Habit has.


----------



## pogipogi (Jun 21, 2016)

Thanks for sharing i will it later

---------- Post added at 04:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:09 PM ----------

Are you already try the UC browser?


----------



## imakul8 (Jun 22, 2016)

shweta_w said:


> Thank you for the information and the link.
> but according to me Cool browser is one of the best browser.Currently i am using the same and its running good.Cool browser is really cool in its own way.so I would suggest you to give it a try.

Click to collapse



To each his own, but ain't nothing cool about it..cluttered speed dial with non removable shortcuts.


----------



## samsHarvy (Jun 22, 2016)

I'll give it a try. I am a fan of the Opera browser but maybe it's a time for a bit change!


----------



## Fulmega (Jun 23, 2016)

Thank you, looking for a browser that consume few resources and have incorporated translator.

regards


----------



## Normusmaxamus (Sep 28, 2016)

Dolphin Browser is very good and works very well.


----------



## tonydd (Oct 1, 2016)

Tried it out. Send pretty quick.  Currently using opera.  I hate the thought of transferring all my bookmarks


----------



## skai213 (Oct 24, 2016)

Over a year or 2 ago i search high and low for a browser that has quick/pie control, and this was the only browser that had it, at least one that worked past ICS. I was using ICS+ Browser before. 

I'm still using this browser for that reason, quick controls. Why does no other browser include this QoL feature?


----------



## xdivispπ (Jan 1, 2017)

Lists 
@@111


----------



## Sr. Zé Alguém (Jan 13, 2017)

Version 1.1.75 released today


----------



## RocKhan (Mar 5, 2017)

I cant find the problem but share option is not working, I try the same things on other browsers and everything looks fine.


----------



## ale82to (Apr 22, 2017)

sorry for bothering but i m facing some problem with inverted rendering mode on habit browser ,on some site like google or apkmirror ,facebook mobile if i enable inverted rendering mode lots of images and text are not diplayed!!!!!!!
uc browser works perfectly for comparison
is there any fix for this issue having an amoled screen inversed rendering mode is mandatory for me 
also with inverted rendering mode enabled some site load super slowly as dark inverted mode is not applied until full website is download again uc browser for comparison is faster and smoother 
please someone help i do not want to come back to uc browser


----------



## mp107 (May 25, 2017)

Is it possible to set cookies to first party only for particular websites and to session only for others?
I have found only an option to set cookies on/off.


----------



## EM1077 (May 25, 2017)

Will give it a try. Thanks for the recommend.


----------



## samehb (May 26, 2017)

I am trying to figure out why the author prefers this over Firefox. Any ideas?


----------



## mp107 (May 26, 2017)

Habit Browser has far more customizable UI than Firefox. In Mozilla's browser I am able to change only the theme but the overall structure of the UI remains the same. With Habit Browser I can set more or less every detail of UI. For example I am able to set address bar to bottom side whereas in Firefox I am unable to do that.


----------



## Bill720 (May 26, 2017)

*Firefox alternative.*



mp107 said:


> Habit Browser has far more customizable UI than Firefox. In Mozilla's browser I am able to change only the theme but the overall structure of the UI remains the same. With Habit Browser I can set more or less every detail of UI. For example I am able to set address bar to bottom side whereas in Firefox I am unable to do that.

Click to collapse



Also, Habit formerly made use of Android's excellent built-in WebKit engine, which, by the time it reached maturity, was one of the best and fastest web browsers on Android. Unfortunately, it was ditched in favor of Chrome, so if you use Habit today, you're basically using the Chrome-based WebView system, complete with all of the weird font scaling and frustrating zooming. May as well just use Chrome.


----------



## Tore Karlsen (May 26, 2017)

samehb said:


> I am trying to figure out why the author prefers this over Firefox. Any ideas?

Click to collapse



It also has a huge amount of controls that can be made easily accessible. These are some of my favorites: 
• JavaScript on/off
• Negative rendering on/off
• Pictures on/off
• Pop-ups on/off
• Cookies on/off
• AdBlock on/off
• User agent of current tab
• History within current tab
• Send page to other app
• Duplicate tab
• Individual bookmarks
Thereʼs about hundred controls available to place anywhere in the UI. 

Several settings can be set per URL with wildcards, like: 
• User agent
• JavaScript
• Cookies
• Pop-ups
• AdBlock
• Location access
• Save password
And more. 

Bookmarklets are also supported. This makes it easy to get rid of annoyances like horrible font and missing contrast. 

No other browser, except the PC Firefox with 100 extensions, gives the user this amount of control.

---------- Post added at 15:37 ---------- Previous post was at 15:18 ----------




mp107 said:


> Is it possible to set cookies to first party only for particular websites and to session only for others?
> I have found only an option to set cookies on/off.

Click to collapse



Blocking of third party cookies only, is unfortunately not possible.


----------



## mp107 (May 28, 2017)

Is there any way to set cache size and location?
In Opera Mobile 12 I have set cache size to ~1GB (and configured some other parameters such as images/documents expiry time etc.) in order to reduce redundant downloads of images and using cached versions instead. Now it works pretty well even using 2G network but this browser feels more and more outdated and I am looking for a decent successor. I would like to achieve the same (or at least close to) result using Habit Browser.

Also, is it possible to workaround the delay related to web fonts handling - waiting for those fonts to be downloaded and displaying text using them only after that.
I can see that after manual stopping loading the page text shows up almost immediately so it is only hidden until the web fonts will be fully downloaded.
This (in my opinion) issue affects me in many browsers both on PC and mobile devices.
So, is it possible to disable web fonts at all or workaround this bug in some other way (user script?)?
Unfortunately, blocking .woff, .ttf and .otf files in built-in blacklist does not help (they are blocked indeed - the counter increments).


----------



## Morten Anakin (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi, i try it, and is so great.. I have only a problem, but is a big one. I can't download anything, any file. It says download failed. Googling it I see that is a writting SD card problem. The thing is I have mi SD card formatted as internal mode (Android 7.1.0) and the phone takes everything the space as SD, then the browser not download anything.. Any fix, solution, mod, something? Is, far, the better explorer i try, and i wanna use it.. Thanks!


----------



## imakul8 (Jul 7, 2017)

Hey guys try Yuzu browser. Thank me later.


----------



## GordonTruax (Jul 12, 2017)

nice browser. Thanks for your sharing.


----------



## shasen1235 (Aug 9, 2017)

imakulate said:


> Hey guys try Yuzu browser. Thank me later.

Click to collapse



Man...I've been waiting for Habit Browser to adapt modern API for years and then I saw your comment!

This is basically the overall improved version of Habit browser and it kinda makes me think...is this dev the original of HB but just new account or he got the code from HB?

Nevermind, I'm happy now I have the best browser on any mobile platform!

The only thing I think HB still does better is url bar and ring style quick control, maybe I should write a mail to him


----------



## wyt18 (Sep 28, 2017)

Is there a way to launch hb and direct it to go to a specific tab that is already open (even if it is not the currently focused tab)? Using an intent perhaps?


----------



## Jennan (Oct 11, 2017)

Morten Anakin said:


> Hi, i try it, and is so great.. I have only a problem, but is a big one. I can't download anything, any file. It says download failed. Googling it I see that is a writting SD card problem. The thing is I have mi SD card formatted as internal mode (Android 7.1.0) and the phone takes everything the space as SD, then the browser not download anything.. Any fix, solution, mod, something? Is, far, the better explorer i try, and i wanna use it.. Thanks!

Click to collapse



Hi. I'm in the same boat. Can anyone provide an answer to this problem? I'm reading that it's an Android 7 issue but I've also read that it's working fine for some people using Nougat. Is there a fix? I just found this incredible browser. I looked forever for a customizable browser like this and it's even more than I'd hoped for. I agree, it's just this one problem but yeah, it's a big one! Can anyone offer some insight? I've added a third party download manager but it's a bit like putting a bandaid on a broken arm. There are limitations and I end up frustrated and going back to Firefox. If anyone can help, you'll have my eternal gratitude!
Thanks to all.


----------



## Jennan (Oct 11, 2017)

Morten Anakin said:


> Hi, i try it, and is so great.. I have only a problem, but is a big one. I can't download anything, any file. It says download failed. Googling it I see that is a writting SD card problem. The thing is I have mi SD card formatted as internal mode (Android 7.1.0) and the phone takes everything the space as SD, then the browser not download anything.. Any fix, solution, mod, something? Is, far, the better explorer i try, and i wanna use it.. Thanks!

Click to collapse



I just responded to your post a few hours ago. I was in the same boat. No downloads were working. I *may* have found a solution. Upon researching the problem I realized about half of the people using it on Nougat were puzzled as to why the rest of us were having any issues at all. I've been looking in to this until my head hurt, lol.  Just as I was ready to throw my phone at a wall I went back to read some comments left at the Play Store hoping someone there could offer some info. When I searched Habit Browser, two results came up. The one I'm using and a classic version that appears to be very similar (I assume an earlier version) called "Habit Browser Classic". I downloaded it in hopes of finding some info in the settings to potentially find another avenue to pursue along the lines of storage and downloads. To my surprise, the classic version downloads FINE! I don't know if I'd call this a fix but I believe most, if not all of the customizations are in the classic version as well. I hope this helps those of you who were stuck on this problem with no hope of a solution. It's a compromise but I believe it might just be the answer.
Let me know if it works for you!
Best of luck  :fingers-crossed:


----------



## brancore (Oct 12, 2017)

I'll look at it sometime.


----------



## Jennan (Oct 16, 2017)

brancore said:


> I'll look at it sometime.

Click to collapse



Thanks, that would be great.


----------



## EgyAr (Oct 31, 2017)

I am glad that this thread seems to be still working.

I installed habit browser recently. Although it is not elegant, it has lots of great features.

The problem is: I do NOT know how to use them.

Take blacklist definition as an example, I add links but they never get blocked. They just keep opening again, the same URLs.
The home page is another story. Whatever site I add to it, It will just never open. Always opens a blank page. 

Any help? Please, and thank you.


----------



## Tore Karlsen (Oct 31, 2017)

The Blacklist is for the adblock function and doesnʼt block web pages.

The home page is working fine for me on Android 4.3.
If you have a brand new device (Android 5 or higher), Habit browser may be incompatible with it.

You could try Yuzu Browser. Itʼs very similar and developed for newer devices.


----------



## sanjananb (Nov 3, 2017)

No better than UCbrowser in my opinion


----------



## mp107 (Nov 25, 2017)

Any hope for open sourcing the application?
The development seems to have stopped.


----------



## imakul8 (Nov 25, 2017)

mp107 said:


> Any hope for open sourcing the application?
> The development seems to have stopped.

Click to collapse



You might as well try Yuzu Browser. Just search it in the Market. Thank me later.


----------



## mp107 (Nov 25, 2017)

Thanks, I know about Yuzu Browser.

Unfortunately, it doesn't work on Android 4.4 and most probably won't.
Lack of it is not enough reason for me to upgrade to higher version of Android OS.


----------



## Tore Karlsen (Nov 27, 2017)

mp107 said:


> Any hope for open sourcing the application?
> The development seems to have stopped.

Click to collapse



I donʼt think making it open source would result in any further development. With Yuzu Browser available for newer devices, no developer would be interested in spending resources on developing an an app for old devices.

Weʼll probably have to live with it as it is. At least for me, that seems to work fine, and most problems have good workarounds.

You could try to see it like this: The next update will possibly be much worse than the current version, so it would be much better if it never comes, which will probably be the case.
What a kick.


----------



## Det0natoR (Jan 14, 2018)

Morten Anakin said:


> Hi, i try it, and is so great.. I have only a problem, but is a big one. I can't download anything, any file. It says download failed. Googling it I see that is a writting SD card problem. The thing is I have mi SD card formatted as internal mode (Android 7.1.0) and the phone takes everything the space as SD, then the browser not download anything.. Any fix, solution, mod, something? Is, far, the better explorer i try, and i wanna use it.. Thanks!

Click to collapse



I'm not sure how it will react to external formatted as internal, but you may try setting Content > Enable content access (On) and Content > File Access (Safe access). Of course also make sure the app has storage access permission.

I can still only save files to my internal storage, but the file tree in HB works so I can select the correct directory.

---------- Post added at 01:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:34 PM ----------




Morten Anakin said:


> Hi, i try it, and is so great.. I have only a problem, but is a big one. I can't download anything, any file. It says download failed. Googling it I see that is a writting SD card problem. The thing is I have mi SD card formatted as internal mode (Android 7.1.0) and the phone takes everything the space as SD, then the browser not download anything.. Any fix, solution, mod, something? Is, far, the better explorer i try, and i wanna use it.. Thanks!

Click to collapse





imakulate said:


> You might as well try Yuzu Browser. Just search it in the Market. Thank me later.

Click to collapse



I tried Yuzu because I was having problems with opening PDF files from my downloaded files list (works fine when opening from a file manager). The only thing I didn't like which is a deal breaker is the ability to turn off the exit confirmation. Is there any way to do that?


----------



## imakul8 (Jan 14, 2018)

Det0natoR said:


> I tried Yuzu because I was having problems with opening PDF files from my downloaded files list (works fine when opening from a file manager). The only thing I didn't like which is a deal breaker is the ability to turn off the exit confirmation. Is there any way to do that?

Click to collapse



I reinstalled the app as I haven't been using it. (Problems logging in, staying logged in, user agent doesn't stick). I keep checking for updates hoping it will be fixed. 
I can't find an option to disable the exit confirmation, but I prefer it like that.


----------



## Det0natoR (Jan 14, 2018)

I actually fixed the issue with opening PDF files by adding a URL pattern to send the link to my favorite PDF reader instead of downloading it directly in HB.


----------



## mike69290 (Feb 19, 2018)

Hi ! Does anyone know how to solve this problem ?

When I return to a tab, the page is empty. It does not refresh. 

Look at my screencap, the page is loaded like shown in the preview box, but browser page is empty. .


----------



## Stserkan (Mar 1, 2018)

mike69290 said:


> Hi ! Does anyone know how to solve this problem ?
> 
> When I return to a tab, the page is empty. It does not refresh.
> 
> Look at my screencap, the page is loaded like shown in the preview box, but browser page is empty. .

Click to collapse



Froms settings-tabs disable tab animation.


----------



## filnirv (Mar 31, 2018)

Det0natoR said:


> I actually fixed the issue with opening PDF files by adding a URL pattern to send the link to my favorite PDF reader instead of downloading it directly in HB.

Click to collapse



Please can you post the pattern?


----------



## Det0natoR (Apr 1, 2018)

filnirv said:


> Please can you post the pattern?

Click to collapse



I just use "*.pdf". It works for most sites, but if the pdf is embedded, it still may not work.


----------



## filnirv (Apr 1, 2018)

Det0natoR said:


> I just use "*.pdf". It works for most sites, but if the pdf is embedded, it still may not work.

Click to collapse



Do you have a new version?
Do you use scripts?


----------



## indan (Jun 30, 2019)

Is there an updated version outside the play store? Last one was two years ago and it feels that can't be entirely safe for a browser.

Any alternative with the same level of customization?


----------



## Tatsch (Jun 30, 2019)

No Update.

Try "Yuzu Browser", if you like Habit Browser.


----------



## galaxys (Jul 1, 2019)

updates must be doa...


----------



## gentano (Oct 27, 2019)

Dont want to create a new thread for Yuzu:

Does anybody know how I can modify the context menu, that pops up when I select some Text on a website?


----------



## xdamigg (May 7, 2020)

Tatsch said:


> No Update.
> 
> Try "Yuzu Browser", if you like Habit Browser.

Click to collapse



can you export habit browsers speeddial to it??? or to any other browser for that matter?


----------

